# Cessione Milan: conferenza stampa nel pomeriggio. Annuncio in vista?



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Come riporta *Sky*, per Mister Bee regna l'ottimismo. Nel primo pomeriggio di oggi, verso le 14, Bee e Berlusconi si rivedranno ad Arcore. E' atteso un annuncio, in un senso o nell'altro. E se tale annuncio ci sarà, arriverà dopo le 17:30. Quando chiuderanno le borse. Sempre secondo Sky, nell'Hotel dove alloggia Bee pare stiano preparando una sala per una conferenza stampa che potrebbe esserci nel tardo pomeriggio o in serata. Ci sarebbe stata una stretta di mano tra Berlusconi e Bee. L'epilogo positivo dunque è ad un passo.

Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/mercoledi...erlusconi-mr-bee-per-il-milan-vt27661-48.html


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta *Sky*, per Mister Bee regna l'ottimismo. Nel primo pomeriggio di oggi, verso le 14, Bee e Berlusconi si rivedranno ad Arcore. E' atteso un annuncio, in un senso o nell'altro. E se tale annuncio ci sarà, arriverà dopo le 17:30. Quando chiuderanno le borse. Sempre secondo Sky, nell'Hotel dove alloggia Bee pare stiano preparando una sala per una conferenza stampa che potrebbe esserci nel tardo pomeriggio o in serata. Ci sarebbe stata una stretta di mano tra Berlusconi e Bee. L'epilogo positivo dunque è ad un passo.



*Da ambienti vicini a Mister Bee, il broker thailandese avrebbe rilasciato delle dichiarazioni molto appassionate. Eccole: 

"Una squadra appartiene a chi ci crede veramente, a chi tifa, a chi ci piange e a chi ci ride… il Milan è solo dei fans, dei Casciavit!”.*


----------



## Snake (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Da ambienti vicini a Mister Bee, come riporta IVM, il broker thailandese avrebbe rilasciato delle dichiarazioni molto appassionate. Eccole:
> 
> "Una squadra appartiene a chi ci crede veramente, a chi tifa, a chi ci piange e a chi ci ride…Il Milan è solo dei fans, dei Casciavit!”.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta *Sky*, per Mister Bee regna l'ottimismo. Nel primo pomeriggio di oggi, verso le 14, Bee e Berlusconi si rivedranno ad Arcore. E' atteso un annuncio, in un senso o nell'altro. E se tale annuncio ci sarà, arriverà dopo le 17:30. Quando chiuderanno le borse. Sempre secondo Sky, nell'Hotel dove alloggia Bee pare stiano preparando una sala per una conferenza stampa che potrebbe esserci nel tardo pomeriggio o in serata. Ci sarebbe stata una stretta di mano tra Berlusconi e Bee. L'epilogo positivo dunque è ad un passo.



Giorno storico ragazzi... forse potevamo avere altre preferenze, ma è comunque il momento che tutti aspettavamo da anni!
Aspettiamo comunque i dettagli dell'operazione, la composizione dell'organigramma e altro


----------



## Iblahimovic (30 Aprile 2015)

Alciato ha fatto lo scoop del secolo.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta *Sky*, per Mister Bee regna l'ottimismo. Nel primo pomeriggio di oggi, verso le 14, Bee e Berlusconi si rivedranno ad Arcore. E' atteso un annuncio, in un senso o nell'altro. E se tale annuncio ci sarà, arriverà dopo le 17:30. Quando chiuderanno le borse. Sempre secondo Sky, nell'Hotel dove alloggia Bee pare stiano preparando una sala per una conferenza stampa che potrebbe esserci nel tardo pomeriggio o in serata. Ci sarebbe stata una stretta di mano tra Berlusconi e Bee. L'epilogo positivo dunque è ad un passo.



Up

A sto punto credo che è fatta. Non fai una conferenza stampa per dire che è tutto saltato. Anche perchè se esiste sto fantomatico Lee come concorrente allora aspetti di continuare la trattativa e poi fare una conferenza stampa.

Comunque, vi immaginate se diranno " Berlusconi ha deciso di tenere la sua creatura, il Milan non si vende"


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta *Sky*, per Mister Bee regna l'ottimismo. Nel primo pomeriggio di oggi, verso le 14, Bee e Berlusconi si rivedranno ad Arcore. E' atteso un annuncio, in un senso o nell'altro. E se tale annuncio ci sarà, arriverà dopo le 17:30. Quando chiuderanno le borse. Sempre secondo Sky, nell'Hotel dove alloggia Bee pare stiano preparando una sala per una conferenza stampa che potrebbe esserci nel tardo pomeriggio o in serata. Ci sarebbe stata una stretta di mano tra Berlusconi e Bee. L'epilogo positivo dunque è ad un passo.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Da ambienti vicini a Mister Bee, come riporta IVM, il broker thailandese avrebbe rilasciato delle dichiarazioni molto appassionate. Eccole:
> 
> "Una squadra appartiene a chi ci crede veramente, a chi tifa, a chi ci piange e a chi ci ride… il Milan è solo dei fans, dei Casciavit!”.*



Direi che è fatta.
A questo punto non resta che sperare che sia uno serio e con la voglia di investire.


----------



## Jino (30 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Up
> 
> A sto punto credo che è fatta. Non fai una conferenza stampa per dire che è tutto saltato. Anche perchè se esiste sto fantomatico Lee come concorrente allora aspetti di continuare la trattativa e poi fare una conferenza stampa.
> 
> Comunque, vi immaginate se diranno " Berlusconi ha deciso di tenere la sua creatura, il Milan non si vende"



Non è detto la conferenza stampa sia per forza positiva, attendiamo, con curiosità


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta *Sky*, per Mister Bee regna l'ottimismo. Nel primo pomeriggio di oggi, verso le 14, Bee e Berlusconi si rivedranno ad Arcore. E' atteso un annuncio, in un senso o nell'altro. E se tale annuncio ci sarà, arriverà dopo le 17:30. Quando chiuderanno le borse. Sempre secondo Sky, nell'Hotel dove alloggia Bee pare stiano preparando una sala per una conferenza stampa che potrebbe esserci nel tardo pomeriggio o in serata. Ci sarebbe stata una stretta di mano tra Berlusconi e Bee. L'epilogo positivo dunque è ad un passo.
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/mercoledi...erlusconi-mr-bee-per-il-milan-vt27661-48.html




Ormai è fatta.

Che il Dio del calcio ce la mandi buona.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta *Sky*, per Mister Bee regna l'ottimismo. Nel primo pomeriggio di oggi, verso le 14, Bee e Berlusconi si rivedranno ad Arcore. E' atteso un annuncio, in un senso o nell'altro. E se tale annuncio ci sarà, arriverà dopo le 17:30. Quando chiuderanno le borse. Sempre secondo Sky, nell'Hotel dove alloggia Bee pare stiano preparando una sala per una conferenza stampa che potrebbe esserci nel tardo pomeriggio o in serata. Ci sarebbe stata una stretta di mano tra Berlusconi e Bee. L'epilogo positivo dunque è ad un passo.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Da ambienti vicini a Mister Bee, come riporta IVM, il broker thailandese avrebbe rilasciato delle dichiarazioni molto appassionate. Eccole:
> 
> "Una squadra appartiene a chi ci crede veramente, a chi tifa, a chi ci piange e a chi ci ride… il Milan è solo dei fans, dei Casciavit!”.*



Se ribadisce queste parole in conferenza stampa... penso di non resistere e mi scenderebbero delle lacrime


----------



## Jino (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ormai è fatta.
> 
> Che il Dio del calcio ce la mandi buona.



Davvero. Dobbiamo sperare, in una cessione prima, in un presidente che ci butti tanti soldi per mera passione poi. Sperate fratelli, sperate!!!


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta *Sky*, per Mister Bee regna l'ottimismo. Nel primo pomeriggio di oggi, verso le 14, Bee e Berlusconi si rivedranno ad Arcore. E' atteso un annuncio, in un senso o nell'altro. E se tale annuncio ci sarà, arriverà dopo le 17:30. Quando chiuderanno le borse. Sempre secondo Sky, nell'Hotel dove alloggia Bee pare stiano preparando una sala per una conferenza stampa che potrebbe esserci nel tardo pomeriggio o in serata. Ci sarebbe stata una stretta di mano tra Berlusconi e Bee. L'epilogo positivo dunque è ad un passo.
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/mercoledi...erlusconi-mr-bee-per-il-milan-vt27661-48.html



Mi viene da piangere, quanti anni sono che aspettiamo questo momento?
Daje Mr. Bee


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Da ambienti vicini a Mister Bee, come riporta IVM, il broker thailandese avrebbe rilasciato delle dichiarazioni molto appassionate. Eccole:
> 
> "Una squadra appartiene a chi ci crede veramente, a chi tifa, a chi ci piange e a chi ci ride… il Milan è solo dei fans, dei Casciavit!”.*



E riuscito a far ricredere molti di noi sul suo conto,direi che devo delle sentissime scuse a lui e ad Alciatra spero con tutto il cuore che dica che ci stanno i Cinesi (Alibaba,Governo e compagnia cantante),da li avrà il mio completo appoggio.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Da ambienti vicini a Mister Bee, il broker thailandese avrebbe rilasciato delle dichiarazioni molto appassionate. Eccole:
> 
> "Una squadra appartiene a chi ci crede veramente, a chi tifa, a chi ci piange e a chi ci ride… il Milan è solo dei fans, dei Casciavit!”.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se ribadisce queste parole in conferenza stampa... penso di non resistere e mi scenderebbero delle lacrime



Sarebbero parole clamorosamente false però.


----------



## carlocarlo (30 Aprile 2015)

a questo qui gli hanno tradotto il forum e si è creato il personaggio perfetto per il tifoso milanista. è troppo perfetto


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Aprile 2015)

Spero con tutto il cuore che sia lui quello che il governo Cinese appogiava,perchè non credo che la Cina (Governo) si facesse concorrenza da sola.


----------



## Giangy (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta *Sky*, per Mister Bee regna l'ottimismo. Nel primo pomeriggio di oggi, verso le 14, Bee e Berlusconi si rivedranno ad Arcore. E' atteso un annuncio, in un senso o nell'altro. E se tale annuncio ci sarà, arriverà dopo le 17:30. Quando chiuderanno le borse. Sempre secondo Sky, nell'Hotel dove alloggia Bee pare stiano preparando una sala per una conferenza stampa che potrebbe esserci nel tardo pomeriggio o in serata. Ci sarebbe stata una stretta di mano tra Berlusconi e Bee. L'epilogo positivo dunque è ad un passo
> 
> Speriamo sia tutto in positivo!


----------



## Franz64 (30 Aprile 2015)

"Chi non salta...nelazzullo è..."


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è detto la conferenza stampa sia per forza positiva, attendiamo, con curiosità



A questo sono molto fiducioso, ormai tutti dicono che abbia accettato la proposta. E un'occasione così non gli ricapiterà più.


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Aprile 2015)

Tardo pomeriggio che significa? 18.00/19.00?.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta *Sky*, per Mister Bee regna l'ottimismo. Nel primo pomeriggio di oggi, verso le 14, Bee e Berlusconi si rivedranno ad Arcore. E' atteso un annuncio, in un senso o nell'altro. E se tale annuncio ci sarà, arriverà dopo le 17:30. Quando chiuderanno le borse. Sempre secondo Sky, nell'Hotel dove alloggia Bee pare stiano preparando una sala per una conferenza stampa che potrebbe esserci nel tardo pomeriggio o in serata. Ci sarebbe stata una stretta di mano tra Berlusconi e Bee. L'epilogo positivo dunque è ad un passo.
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/mercoledi...erlusconi-mr-bee-per-il-milan-vt27661-48.html



Che Dio ce la mandi buona. Speriamo investa realmente e non venga solo per il portafoglio personale


----------



## Davidinho22 (30 Aprile 2015)

Preghiamo di non passare dalla padella alla brace


----------



## koti (30 Aprile 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> E riuscito a far ricredere molti di noi sul suo conto,direi che devo delle sentissime scuse a lui e ad Alciatra spero con tutto il cuore che dica che ci stanno i Cinesi (Alibaba,Governo e compagnia cantante),da li avrà il mio completo appoggio.


Alciato è stato fenomenale.
Su Bee il giudizio è rimandato, sappiamo ancora troppo poco su di lui e le belle parole personalmente non mi bastano, dovrà investire pesantemente per portare la squadra ad essere quella che era un tempo. In questo caso allora eventuali complimenti e lodi nei suoi confronti sarebbero meritatissimi: ma ancora no, aspettiamo.


Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta *Sky*, per Mister Bee regna l'ottimismo. Nel primo pomeriggio di oggi, verso le 14, Bee e Berlusconi si rivedranno ad Arcore. E' atteso un annuncio, in un senso o nell'altro. E se tale annuncio ci sarà, arriverà dopo le 17:30. Quando chiuderanno le borse. Sempre secondo Sky, nell'Hotel dove alloggia Bee pare stiano preparando una sala per una conferenza stampa che potrebbe esserci nel tardo pomeriggio o in serata. Ci sarebbe stata una stretta di mano tra Berlusconi e Bee. L'epilogo positivo dunque è ad un passo.
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/mercoledi...erlusconi-mr-bee-per-il-milan-vt27661-48.html





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Da ambienti vicini a Mister Bee, il broker thailandese avrebbe rilasciato delle dichiarazioni molto appassionate. Eccole:
> 
> "Una squadra appartiene a chi ci crede veramente, a chi tifa, a chi ci piange e a chi ci ride… il Milan è solo dei fans, dei Casciavit!”.*


.


----------



## Pivellino (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ormai è fatta.
> 
> Che il Dio del calcio ce la mandi buona.



e senza mutande.


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Aprile 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Alciato è stato fenomenale.
> Su Bee il giudizio è rimandato, sappiamo ancora troppo poco su di lui e le belle parole personalmente non mi bastano, dovrà investire pesantemente per portare la squadra ad essere quella che era un tempo. In questo caso allora eventuali complimenti e lodi nei suoi confronti sarebbero meritatissimi: ma ancora no, aspettiamo.
> 
> .



Infatti mi aspetto che stasera dica chi ci si sta dietro di lui, e nel caso dichiari che ci siano i Cinesi (quelli buoni),mamma mia!....


----------



## Isao (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Da ambienti vicini a Mister Bee, il broker thailandese avrebbe rilasciato delle dichiarazioni molto appassionate. Eccole:
> 
> "Una squadra appartiene a chi ci crede veramente, a chi tifa, a chi ci piange e a chi ci ride… il Milan è solo dei fans, dei Casciavit!”.*



Per chi ancora è a favore di Lee e del fantomatico governo cinese vi propongo due considerazioni:
- Pensate che il governo cinese si faccia fregare la squadra che ha deciso di acquistare da un broker qualsiasi?
- Se questa cordata con il governo cinese non riesce a rilanciare di 100 milioni credete davvero che sarebbe tanto meglio? Se non vogliono spendere per acquistare il Milan, pensate che invece poi spenderebbero milioni e milioni sul mercato? 

Chi ha vinto l'asta, se è esistita, è l'acquirente migliore perché dimostra di volere davvero il milan.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta *Sky*, per Mister Bee regna l'ottimismo. Nel primo pomeriggio di oggi, verso le 14, Bee e Berlusconi si rivedranno ad Arcore. E' atteso un annuncio, in un senso o nell'altro. E se tale annuncio ci sarà, arriverà dopo le 17:30. Quando chiuderanno le borse. Sempre secondo Sky, nell'Hotel dove alloggia Bee pare stiano preparando una sala per una conferenza stampa che potrebbe esserci nel tardo pomeriggio o in serata. Ci sarebbe stata una stretta di mano tra Berlusconi e Bee. L'epilogo positivo dunque è ad un passo.
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/mercoledi...erlusconi-mr-bee-per-il-milan-vt27661-48.html





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Da ambienti vicini a Mister Bee, il broker thailandese avrebbe rilasciato delle dichiarazioni molto appassionate. Eccole:
> 
> "Una squadra appartiene a chi ci crede veramente, a chi tifa, a chi ci piange e a chi ci ride… il Milan è solo dei fans, dei Casciavit!”.*



*Quotate.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta *Sky*, per Mister Bee regna l'ottimismo. Nel primo pomeriggio di oggi, verso le 14, Bee e Berlusconi si rivedranno ad Arcore. E' atteso un annuncio, in un senso o nell'altro. E se tale annuncio ci sarà, arriverà dopo le 17:30. Quando chiuderanno le borse. Sempre secondo Sky, nell'Hotel dove alloggia Bee pare stiano preparando una sala per una conferenza stampa che potrebbe esserci nel tardo pomeriggio o in serata. Ci sarebbe stata una stretta di mano tra Berlusconi e Bee. L'epilogo positivo dunque è ad un passo.
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/mercoledi...erlusconi-mr-bee-per-il-milan-vt27661-48.html



Incrociamo le dita e speriamo sia un successo per il Milan.


Almeno oggi avremo chiarezza


----------



## Jaqen (30 Aprile 2015)

SportMediaset non ha aggiunto nulla.


----------



## Iblahimovic (30 Aprile 2015)

a sport mediaset parlano dell'ipotesi di una terza cordata


----------



## Serginho (30 Aprile 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> a sport mediaset parlano dell'ipotesi di una terza cordata



Sportmediaset è meno credibile di topo Gigio


----------



## gianluca1193 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta *Sky*, per Mister Bee regna l'ottimismo. Nel primo pomeriggio di oggi, verso le 14, Bee e Berlusconi si rivedranno ad Arcore. E' atteso un annuncio, in un senso o nell'altro. E se tale annuncio ci sarà, arriverà dopo le 17:30. Quando chiuderanno le borse. Sempre secondo Sky, nell'Hotel dove alloggia Bee pare stiano preparando una sala per una conferenza stampa che potrebbe esserci nel tardo pomeriggio o in serata. Ci sarebbe stata una stretta di mano tra Berlusconi e Bee. L'epilogo positivo dunque è ad un passo.
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/mercoledi...erlusconi-mr-bee-per-il-milan-vt27661-48.html





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Da ambienti vicini a Mister Bee, il broker thailandese avrebbe rilasciato delle dichiarazioni molto appassionate. Eccole:
> 
> "Una squadra appartiene a chi ci crede veramente, a chi tifa, a chi ci piange e a chi ci ride… il Milan è solo dei fans, dei Casciavit!”.*





Mr Bee va ad Arcore a decidere il futuro di Inzaghi con Silvio.


----------



## Iblahimovic (30 Aprile 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset è meno credibile di topo Gigio



si. come alciato


----------



## ralf (30 Aprile 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset è meno credibile di topo Gigio



Però non avrebbe senso far uscire la notizia della terza cordata se è veramente fatta con Bee come sostiene Sky


----------



## Serginho (30 Aprile 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> si. come alciato



Alciato è un giornalista, quelli di sportmediaset non sanno neanche dove stanno di casa


----------



## Milo (30 Aprile 2015)

Torniamo a sognare fratelli!!!


----------



## Serginho (30 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Però non avrebbe senso far uscire la notizia della terza cordata se è veramente fatta con Bee come sostiene Sky



Vi invito a riprendere le notizie di sportmediaset nell'ultimo mese (basta questo) e verificare quante sono veritiere. Poi mi fate sapere


----------



## gianluca1193 (30 Aprile 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> si. come alciato



Beh, non stravedo per Alciato, ma paragonare la qualità delle info di Sportmediaset con quelle di Sky mi sembra alquanto ingeneroso...


----------



## Iblahimovic (30 Aprile 2015)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Beh, non stravedo per Alciato, ma paragonare la qualità delle info di Sportmediaset con quelle di Sky mi sembra alquanto ingeneroso...



fino ad ieri alciato era un pirla solo perchè continuava a parlare di bee, adesso leggo che è diventato un giornalista serio da oggi. sono felice per lui


----------



## Serginho (30 Aprile 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> fino ad ieri alciato era un pirla solo perchè continuava a parlare di bee, adesso leggo che è diventato un giornalista serio da oggi. sono felice per lui



Se trovi il mio post con su scritto che Alciato è un pirla ti stacco un assegno. Mo però ti metti e lo cerchi


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Aprile 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> fino ad ieri alciato era un pirla solo perchè continuava a parlare di bee, adesso leggo che è diventato un giornalista serio da oggi. sono felice per lui



Bisogna saper riconoscere i propri errori,ed io per primo chiedo scusa ad Alciato che invece ha dimostrato in barba a tutti (me compreso) di aver avuto ragione sin dal principio.


----------



## gianluca1193 (30 Aprile 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> fino ad ieri alciato era un pirla solo perchè continuava a parlare di bee, adesso leggo che è diventato un giornalista serio da oggi. sono felice per lui



Chiedilo a chi lo ha detto, visto che non sono uscite da me queste parole. Poi oh "Solo i morti e gli stupidi non cambiano mai opinione."


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2015)

*Qui si parla di Mr Bee. Non di Alciato.

Si torna On Topic*


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2015)

*Ragazzi teniamo il topic pulito non cominciate a discutere se quella fonte è attendibile o meno per favore .*


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Aprile 2015)

Io ho la sensazione che Mr.Bee finanzierà lo stadio e basta.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta *Sky*, per Mister Bee regna l'ottimismo. Nel primo pomeriggio di oggi, verso le 14, Bee e Berlusconi si rivedranno ad Arcore. E' atteso un annuncio, in un senso o nell'altro. E se tale annuncio ci sarà, arriverà dopo le 17:30. Quando chiuderanno le borse. Sempre secondo Sky, nell'Hotel dove alloggia Bee pare stiano preparando una sala per una conferenza stampa che potrebbe esserci nel tardo pomeriggio o in serata. Ci sarebbe stata una stretta di mano tra Berlusconi e Bee. L'epilogo positivo dunque è ad un passo.
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/mercoledi...erlusconi-mr-bee-per-il-milan-vt27661-48.html





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Da ambienti vicini a Mister Bee, il broker thailandese avrebbe rilasciato delle dichiarazioni molto appassionate. Eccole:
> 
> "Una squadra appartiene a chi ci crede veramente, a chi tifa, a chi ci piange e a chi ci ride… il Milan è solo dei fans, dei Casciavit!”.*



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Continuo a non capire .. Se il nano sta vendendo a Bee che cacchio hanno firmato quel giorno con Lee ?? 

Perche la moglie di MR Pink aveva fatto un post con scritto nel suo profilo ufficiale " il nuovo presidente del milan ? " .. cioè non sono cose che ci siamo inventati .. ci sono le foto e tutto il resto .. 

che Bee e Lee facciamo tutti parte della stessa cordata ?? che qualcuno mi illumini perché sto sfasando


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2015)

*Alciato:"L'incontro di ieri sera si è concluso con una stretta di mano. Siamo in attesa dell'incontro che avverà nel pomeriggio di oggi. Berlusconi dirà sì o o no a Mr Bee. Nell'entourage di Mr Bee c'è molto ottimismo. Berlusconi è molto pensieroso. Sta decidendo se accettare o meno. Se liberarsi di 29 anni di storia".

"Gli obiettivi di Mr Bee sono alti e forti. Nella sua testa, se diventerà il proprietario, c'è l'obiettivo di riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia già nella prossima stagione. Gli uomini: Galliani resterebbe, forse affiancato a Maldini. Poi ci sarebbe Victor Dana. E resterebbe anche Barbara Berlusconi. A livello di allenatore resta molto viva la figura di Fabio Cannavaro (che è socio di Mr Bee con la GLS) ma molti consiglieri gli stanno facendo notare che bisognerebbe puntare su un nome più affermato. Nelle prossime ore arriveranno a Milano anche uomini legati al fondo Doyen e a Nelio Lucas".*


----------



## gianluca1193 (30 Aprile 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io ho la sensazione che Mr.Bee finanzierà lo stadio e basta.



Per me impossibile. Non avrebbe senso finanziare uno stadio con delle banche. A che pro?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"L'incontro di ieri sera si è concluso con una stretta di mano. Siamo in attesa dell'incontro che avverà nel pomeriggio di oggi. Berlusconi dirà sì o o no a Mr Bee. Nell'entourage di Mr Bee c'è molto ottimismo. Berlusconi è molto pensieroso. Sta decidendo se accettare o meno. Se liberarsi di 29 anni di storia".*



Ho sentito un terribile brivido lungo la schiena


----------



## Snake (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"L'incontro di ieri sera si è concluso con una stretta di mano. Siamo in attesa dell'incontro che avverà nel pomeriggio di oggi. Berlusconi dirà sì o o no a Mr Bee. Nell'entourage di Mr Bee c'è molto ottimismo. Berlusconi è molto pensieroso. Sta decidendo se accettare o meno. Se liberarsi di 29 anni di storia".*



 mio dio ci risiamo


----------



## malos (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"L'incontro di ieri sera si è concluso con una stretta di mano. Siamo in attesa dell'incontro che avverà nel pomeriggio di oggi. Berlusconi dirà sì o o no a Mr Bee. Nell'entourage di Mr Bee c'è molto ottimismo. Berlusconi è molto pensieroso. Sta decidendo se accettare o meno. Se liberarsi di 29 anni di storia".*


----------



## gianluca1193 (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"L'incontro di ieri sera si è concluso con una stretta di mano. Siamo in attesa dell'incontro che avverà nel pomeriggio di oggi. Berlusconi dirà sì o o no a Mr Bee. Nell'entourage di Mr Bee c'è molto ottimismo. Berlusconi è molto pensieroso. Sta decidendo se accettare o meno. Se liberarsi di 29 anni di storia".*



Mah, a Sky son convinto che sanno tutto. Se potete mettete 200. Parlano al passato, edizione aperta con tanto di video dei goal di Gullit sulle note dei Queen, poi ogni tanto si rendono conto che si allargano un po' troppo e correggono il tiro, dicendo "Il presidente Berlusconi è combattuto ecc..."


----------



## Theochedeo (30 Aprile 2015)

Non. Scherziamo. Vendi e basta. Non c'è più alcuna ragione per tenerci in ostaggio.


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"L'incontro di ieri sera si è concluso con una stretta di mano. Siamo in attesa dell'incontro che avverà nel pomeriggio di oggi. Berlusconi dirà sì o o no a Mr Bee. Nell'entourage di Mr Bee c'è molto ottimismo. Berlusconi è molto pensieroso. Sta decidendo se accettare o meno. Se liberarsi di 29 anni di storia".*



Stiamo scherzando spero.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"L'incontro di ieri sera si è concluso con una stretta di mano. Siamo in attesa dell'incontro che avverà nel pomeriggio di oggi. Berlusconi dirà sì o o no a Mr Bee. Nell'entourage di Mr Bee c'è molto ottimismo. Berlusconi è molto pensieroso. Sta decidendo se accettare o meno. Se liberarsi di 29 anni di storia".*



Dai su ragazzi se vogliamo farci male è un conto ma se guardiamo alla realtà oramai B non può più tirarsi indietro... il bilancio come lo copre ? non ha sicuramente 96milioni da mettere li per coprire il buco.. 

oramai si è esposto troppo e sa anche lui che occorrerebbero 200/300 milioni compreso il passivo per sistemare la squadra.. e uno che sta sbaraccando anche con Mediaset per venderla a Murdock figurarsi se spende 300 milioni per il milan.. dove non ha più nessun interesse POLITICO a farlo vincente.. 

this is the end


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"L'incontro di ieri sera si è concluso con una stretta di mano. Siamo in attesa dell'incontro che avverà nel pomeriggio di oggi. Berlusconi dirà sì o o no a Mr Bee. Nell'entourage di Mr Bee c'è molto ottimismo. Berlusconi è molto pensieroso. Sta decidendo se accettare o meno. Se liberarsi di 29 anni di storia".*



 vuole continuare con la storia? bene però da ora in poi sarà la storia si ma in negativo,ecco perchè io continuo a essere sempre un pò come dire pessimista, perchè non si vuole staccare da quella poltrona fino a quando non ci sarà l'ufficialità non ci credo aime.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"L'incontro di ieri sera si è concluso con una stretta di mano. Siamo in attesa dell'incontro che avverà nel pomeriggio di oggi. Berlusconi dirà sì o o no a Mr Bee. Nell'entourage di Mr Bee c'è molto ottimismo. Berlusconi è molto pensieroso. Sta decidendo se accettare o meno. Se liberarsi di 29 anni di storia".*



Deve far vedere che molla con dolore... tutto previsto... poi dietro le quinte festeggia alla Silvio style


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Aprile 2015)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Per me impossibile. Non avrebbe senso finanziare uno stadio con delle banche. A che pro?



Sicuramente gli utili derivanti dallo stadio e dalle attività commerciali


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"L'incontro di ieri sera si è concluso con una stretta di mano. Siamo in attesa dell'incontro che avverà nel pomeriggio di oggi. Berlusconi dirà sì o o no a Mr Bee. Nell'entourage di Mr Bee c'è molto ottimismo. Berlusconi è molto pensieroso. Sta decidendo se accettare o meno. Se liberarsi di 29 anni di storia".
> 
> "Gli obiettivi di Mr Bee sono alti e forti. Nella sua testa, se diventerà il proprietario, c'è l'obiettivo di riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia già nella prossima stagione. Gli uomini: Galliani resterebbe, forse affiancato a Maldini. Poi ci sarebbe Victor Dana. E resterebbe anche Barbara Berlusconi. A livello di allenatore resta molto viva la figura di Fabio Cannavaro (che è socio di Mr Bee con la GLS) ma molti consiglieri gli stanno facendo notare che bisognerebbe puntare su un nome più affermato. Nelle prossime ore arriveranno a Milano anche uomini legati al fondo Doyen e a Nelio Lucas".*




.


----------



## Milo (30 Aprile 2015)

ha già chiamato le escort per festeggiare


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"L'incontro di ieri sera si è concluso con una stretta di mano. Siamo in attesa dell'incontro che avverà nel pomeriggio di oggi. Berlusconi dirà sì o o no a Mr Bee. Nell'entourage di Mr Bee c'è molto ottimismo. Berlusconi è molto pensieroso. Sta decidendo se accettare o meno. Se liberarsi di 29 anni di storia".
> 
> "Gli obiettivi di Mr Bee sono alti e forti. Nella sua testa, se diventerà il proprietario, c'è l'obiettivo di riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia già nella prossima stagione. Gli uomini: Galliani resterebbe, forse affiancato a Maldini. Poi ci sarebbe Victor Dana. E resterebbe anche Barbara Berlusconi. A livello di allenatore resta molto viva la figura di Fabio Cannavaro (che è socio di Mr Bee con la GLS) ma molti consiglieri gli stanno facendo notare che bisognerebbe puntare su un nome più affermato. Nelle prossime ore arriveranno a Milano anche uomini legati al fondo Doyen e a Nelio Lucas".*



Aiuto


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



No vi prego, Cannavaro no....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"L'incontro di ieri sera si è concluso con una stretta di mano. Siamo in attesa dell'incontro che avverà nel pomeriggio di oggi. Berlusconi dirà sì o o no a Mr Bee. Nell'entourage di Mr Bee c'è molto ottimismo. Berlusconi è molto pensieroso. Sta decidendo se accettare o meno. Se liberarsi di 29 anni di storia".
> 
> "Gli obiettivi di Mr Bee sono alti e forti. Nella sua testa, se diventerà il proprietario, c'è l'obiettivo di riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia già nella prossima stagione. Gli uomini: Galliani resterebbe, forse affiancato a Maldini. Poi ci sarebbe Victor Dana. E resterebbe anche Barbara Berlusconi. A livello di allenatore resta molto viva la figura di Fabio Cannavaro (che è socio di Mr Bee con la GLS) ma molti consiglieri gli stanno facendo notare che bisognerebbe puntare su un nome più affermato. Nelle prossime ore arriveranno a Milano anche uomini legati al fondo Doyen e a Nelio Lucas".*



Bene, le intenzioni sono di riportarci al vertice. Quindi tanta grana per il mercato. Forza Bee!


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"L'incontro di ieri sera si è concluso con una stretta di mano. Siamo in attesa dell'incontro che avverà nel pomeriggio di oggi. Berlusconi dirà sì o o no a Mr Bee. Nell'entourage di Mr Bee c'è molto ottimismo. Berlusconi è molto pensieroso. Sta decidendo se accettare o meno. Se liberarsi di 29 anni di storia".
> 
> "Gli obiettivi di Mr Bee sono alti e forti. Nella sua testa, se diventerà il proprietario, c'è l'obiettivo di riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia già nella prossima stagione. Gli uomini: Galliani resterebbe, forse affiancato a Maldini. Poi ci sarebbe Victor Dana. E resterebbe anche Barbara Berlusconi. A livello di allenatore resta molto viva la figura di Fabio Cannavaro (che è socio di Mr Bee con la GLS) ma molti consiglieri gli stanno facendo notare che bisognerebbe puntare su un nome più affermato. Nelle prossime ore arriveranno a Milano anche uomini legati al fondo Doyen e a Nelio Lucas".*



Se vuole davvero puntare subito dalla prossima stagione ,Berlusconi molla la poltrona  .


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Aprile 2015)

> *Alciato:"L'incontro di ieri sera si è concluso con una stretta di mano. Siamo in attesa dell'incontro che avverà nel pomeriggio di oggi. Berlusconi dirà sì o o no a Mr Bee. Nell'entourage di Mr Bee c'è molto ottimismo. Berlusconi è molto pensieroso. Sta decidendo se accettare o meno. Se liberarsi di 29 anni di storia".
> 
> "Gli obiettivi di Mr Bee sono alti e forti. Nella sua testa, se diventerà il proprietario, c'è l'obiettivo di riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia già nella prossima stagione. Gli uomini: Galliani resterebbe, forse affiancato a Maldini. Poi ci sarebbe Victor Dana. E resterebbe anche Barbara Berlusconi. A livello di allenatore resta molto viva la figura di Fabio Cannavaro (che è socio di Mr Bee con la GLS) ma molti consiglieri gli stanno facendo notare che bisognerebbe puntare su un nome più affermato. Nelle prossime ore arriveranno a Milano anche uomini legati al fondo Doyen e a Nelio Lucas".*



Le parole Cannavaro e "riportarci ai vertici" insieme nella stessa frase non si possono leggere.Qualcuno gentilmente mi potrebbe spiegare quale sarebbe l'impatto del fondo Doyen nella nostra società?.


----------



## malos (30 Aprile 2015)

admin ha scritto:


> .



omg


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"L'incontro di ieri sera si è concluso con una stretta di mano. Siamo in attesa dell'incontro che avverà nel pomeriggio di oggi. Berlusconi dirà sì o o no a Mr Bee. Nell'entourage di Mr Bee c'è molto ottimismo. Berlusconi è molto pensieroso. Sta decidendo se accettare o meno. Se liberarsi di 29 anni di storia".
> 
> "Gli obiettivi di Mr Bee sono alti e forti. Nella sua testa, se diventerà il proprietario, c'è l'obiettivo di riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia già nella prossima stagione. Gli uomini: Galliani resterebbe, forse affiancato a Maldini. Poi ci sarebbe Victor Dana. E resterebbe anche Barbara Berlusconi. A livello di allenatore resta molto viva la figura di Fabio Cannavaro (che è socio di Mr Bee con la GLS) ma molti consiglieri gli stanno facendo notare che bisognerebbe puntare su un nome più affermato. Nelle prossime ore arriveranno a Milano anche uomini legati al fondo Doyen e a Nelio Lucas".*





Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Le parole Cannavaro e "riportarci ai vertici" insieme nella stessa frase non si possono leggere.Qualcuno gentilmente mi potrebbe spiegare quale sarebbe l'impatto del fondo Doyen nella nostra società?.



L'impatto della Doyen è ancora tutto da verificare, inutile pensare che ci usino come una Udinese qualsiasi o pensare che portino da noi quei pochi top player che hanno in gestione. Possiamo solo aspettare e vedere come si evolve la situazione.


----------



## The P (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"L'incontro di ieri sera si è concluso con una stretta di mano. Siamo in attesa dell'incontro che avverà nel pomeriggio di oggi. Berlusconi dirà sì o o no a Mr Bee. Nell'entourage di Mr Bee c'è molto ottimismo. Berlusconi è molto pensieroso. Sta decidendo se accettare o meno. Se liberarsi di 29 anni di storia".
> 
> "Gli obiettivi di Mr Bee sono alti e forti. Nella sua testa, se diventerà il proprietario, c'è l'obiettivo di riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia già nella prossima stagione. Gli uomini: Galliani resterebbe, forse affiancato a Maldini. Poi ci sarebbe Victor Dana. E resterebbe anche Barbara Berlusconi. A livello di allenatore resta molto viva la figura di Fabio Cannavaro (che è socio di Mr Bee con la GLS) ma molti consiglieri gli stanno facendo notare che bisognerebbe puntare su un nome più affermato. Nelle prossime ore arriveranno a Milano anche uomini legati al fondo Doyen e a Nelio Lucas".*



Tutto bene fino a Cannavaro e Doyen. Non partiamo male Bee. E poi l'Italia è limitativa, vogliamo tornare subito forti in Europa, sgancia i soldi e compra almeno 2-3 TOP PLAYER


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'impatto della Doyen è ancora tutto da verificare, inutile pensare che ci usino come una Udinese qualsiasi o pensare che portino da noi quei pochi top player che hanno in gestione. Possiamo solo aspettare e vedere come si evolve la situazione.



Comunque quel furbone di Galliani è dal 2013 che incontra regolarmente la Doyen .. per me chissà quanto tempo è che tesse la sua tela.. mi ricordo che la prima volta che parlammo della Doyen fu l'estate del 2012 o 2013 ... da li si sono visti con regolarità..


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Tutto bene fino a Cannavaro e Doyen. Non partiamo male Bee. E poi l'Italia è limitativa, vogliamo tornare subito forti in Europa, sgancia i soldi e compra almeno 2-3 TOP PLAYER



oggi 2/3 top player ci vogliono 200 milioni .. per 3 veri top player non Iturbe e Naigollan


----------



## danjr (30 Aprile 2015)

Spero che la Doyen prenda in mano le redini della situazione sportiva, perché se iniziano a girar nomi come quelli di Cannavaro...


----------



## Dany20 (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"L'incontro di ieri sera si è concluso con una stretta di mano. Siamo in attesa dell'incontro che avverà nel pomeriggio di oggi. Berlusconi dirà sì o o no a Mr Bee. Nell'entourage di Mr Bee c'è molto ottimismo. Berlusconi è molto pensieroso. Sta decidendo se accettare o meno. Se liberarsi di 29 anni di storia".
> 
> "Gli obiettivi di Mr Bee sono alti e forti. Nella sua testa, se diventerà il proprietario, c'è l'obiettivo di riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia già nella prossima stagione. Gli uomini: Galliani resterebbe, forse affiancato a Maldini. Poi ci sarebbe Victor Dana. E resterebbe anche Barbara Berlusconi. A livello di allenatore resta molto viva la figura di Fabio Cannavaro (che è socio di Mr Bee con la GLS) ma molti consiglieri gli stanno facendo notare che bisognerebbe puntare su un nome più affermato. Nelle prossime ore arriveranno a Milano anche uomini legati al fondo Doyen e a Nelio Lucas".*


Dai Bee!


----------



## Serginho (30 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque quel furbone di Galliani è dal 2013 che incontra regolarmente la Doyen .. per me chissà quanto tempo è che tesse la sua tela.. mi ricordo che la prima volta che parlammo della Doyen fu l'estate del 2012 o 2013 ... da li si sono visti con regolarità..



Sì mi ricordo anche io quando si incontrarono, che subito i giornalai vollero collegare l'incontro con un fantomatico interesse del Milan per Ola John


----------



## koti (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"L'incontro di ieri sera si è concluso con una stretta di mano. Siamo in attesa dell'incontro che avverà nel pomeriggio di oggi. Berlusconi dirà sì o o no a Mr Bee. Nell'entourage di Mr Bee c'è molto ottimismo. Berlusconi è molto pensieroso. Sta decidendo se accettare o meno. Se liberarsi di 29 anni di storia".
> 
> "Gli obiettivi di Mr Bee sono alti e forti. Nella sua testa, se diventerà il proprietario, c'è l'obiettivo di riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia già nella prossima stagione. Gli uomini: Galliani resterebbe, forse affiancato a Maldini. Poi ci sarebbe Victor Dana. E resterebbe anche Barbara Berlusconi. A livello di allenatore resta molto viva la figura di Fabio Cannavaro (che è socio di Mr Bee con la GLS) ma molti consiglieri gli stanno facendo notare che bisognerebbe puntare su un nome più affermato. Nelle prossime ore arriveranno a Milano anche uomini legati al fondo Doyen e a Nelio Lucas".*


Cavani, Felipe Anderson, Yaya Toure, Hummels e almeno terzi ci arriviamo.


----------



## robs91 (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"L'incontro di ieri sera si è concluso con una stretta di mano. Siamo in attesa dell'incontro che avverà nel pomeriggio di oggi. Berlusconi dirà sì o o no a Mr Bee. Nell'entourage di Mr Bee c'è molto ottimismo. Berlusconi è molto pensieroso. Sta decidendo se accettare o meno. Se liberarsi di 29 anni di storia".
> 
> "Gli obiettivi di Mr Bee sono alti e forti. Nella sua testa, se diventerà il proprietario, c'è l'obiettivo di riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia già nella prossima stagione. Gli uomini: Galliani resterebbe, forse affiancato a Maldini. Poi ci sarebbe Victor Dana. E resterebbe anche Barbara Berlusconi. A livello di allenatore resta molto viva la figura di Fabio Cannavaro (che è socio di Mr Bee con la GLS) ma molti consiglieri gli stanno facendo notare che bisognerebbe puntare su un nome più affermato. Nelle prossime ore arriveranno a Milano anche uomini legati al fondo Doyen e a Nelio Lucas".*



Galliani deve togliersi di mezzo altrimenti non ci siamo proprio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Sì mi ricordo anche io quando si incontrarono, che subito i giornalai vollero collegare l'incontro con un fantomatico interesse del Milan per Ola John



Ola John 

Comunque se la Doyen si occupasse della ricerca di giocatori non sarebbe male visto che è il suo lavoro da sempre .. e non potendolo più fare potrebbe destinare il suo Know how al milan..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> "Gli obiettivi di Mr Bee sono alti e forti. Nella sua testa, se diventerà il proprietario, c'è l'obiettivo di riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia già nella prossima stagione.*



90 milioni alla Juve e Pogba è nostro 

PS. Quanto tempo è che non scrivevo post simili? Brutta cosa l'illusione del tifoso


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2015)

> *Alciato:"L'incontro di ieri sera si è concluso con una stretta di mano. Siamo in attesa dell'incontro che avverà nel pomeriggio di oggi. Berlusconi dirà sì o o no a Mr Bee. Nell'entourage di Mr Bee c'è molto ottimismo. Berlusconi è molto pensieroso. Sta decidendo se accettare o meno. Se liberarsi di 29 anni di storia".
> 
> "Gli obiettivi di Mr Bee sono alti e forti. Nella sua testa, se diventerà il proprietario, c'è l'obiettivo di riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia già nella prossima stagione. Gli uomini: Galliani resterebbe, forse affiancato a Maldini. Poi ci sarebbe Victor Dana. E resterebbe anche Barbara Berlusconi. A livello di allenatore resta molto viva la figura di Fabio Cannavaro (che è socio di Mr Bee con la GLS) ma molti consiglieri gli stanno facendo notare che bisognerebbe puntare su un nome più affermato. Nelle prossime ore arriveranno a Milano anche uomini legati al fondo Doyen e a Nelio Lucas".*



*Mr Bee ha lasciato l'Hotel da una via secondaria.

Laudisa :Mr Bee s'e' mosso verso Arcore: lo aspetta Berlusconi. A breve la decisione sul futuro della proprietà del Milan.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"L'incontro di ieri sera si è concluso con una stretta di mano. Siamo in attesa dell'incontro che avverà nel pomeriggio di oggi. Berlusconi dirà sì o o no a Mr Bee. Nell'entourage di Mr Bee c'è molto ottimismo. Berlusconi è molto pensieroso. Sta decidendo se accettare o meno. Se liberarsi di 29 anni di storia".
> 
> "Gli obiettivi di Mr Bee sono alti e forti. Nella sua testa, se diventerà il proprietario, c'è l'obiettivo di riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia già nella prossima stagione. Gli uomini: Galliani resterebbe, forse affiancato a Maldini. Poi ci sarebbe Victor Dana. E resterebbe anche Barbara Berlusconi. A livello di allenatore resta molto viva la figura di Fabio Cannavaro (che è socio di Mr Bee con la GLS) ma molti consiglieri gli stanno facendo notare che bisognerebbe puntare su un nome più affermato. Nelle prossime ore arriveranno a Milano anche uomini legati al fondo Doyen e a Nelio Lucas".*



*Bee è uscito dal retro per non dare nell'occhio. Direzione Arcore per la stretta finale? *


----------



## Iblahimovic (30 Aprile 2015)

il milan dal nulla si ritroverebbe una una rete di osservatori eccezionale. con un buon consigliere che se ne intenda di calcio , che consigli a bee come muoversi, come appunti sul nome dell'allenatore, di scegliere uno bravo, non il primo pistola che capita.


----------



## Tobi (30 Aprile 2015)

Ma figurarsi se un nuovo presidente si presenta con Cannavaro allenatore, inesperienza e passato interista e juventino. 
È molto piu probabile venga ingaggiato Klopp


----------



## Iblahimovic (30 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> 90 milioni alla Juve e Pogba è nostro
> 
> PS. Quanto tempo è che non scrivevo post simili? Brutta cosa l'illusione del tifoso



90 alla juve per pogba, 50 al napoli per higuain...sarebbe un ottimo inizio


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2015)

> *Alciato:"L'incontro di ieri sera si è concluso con una stretta di mano. Siamo in attesa dell'incontro che avverà nel pomeriggio di oggi. Berlusconi dirà sì o o no a Mr Bee. Nell'entourage di Mr Bee c'è molto ottimismo. Berlusconi è molto pensieroso. Sta decidendo se accettare o meno. Se liberarsi di 29 anni di storia".
> 
> "Gli obiettivi di Mr Bee sono alti e forti. Nella sua testa, se diventerà il proprietario, c'è l'obiettivo di riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia già nella prossima stagione. Gli uomini: Galliani resterebbe, forse affiancato a Maldini. Poi ci sarebbe Victor Dana. E resterebbe anche Barbara Berlusconi. A livello di allenatore resta molto viva la figura di Fabio Cannavaro (che è socio di Mr Bee con la GLS) ma molti consiglieri gli stanno facendo notare che bisognerebbe puntare su un nome più affermato. Nelle prossime ore arriveranno a Milano anche uomini legati al fondo Doyen e a Nelio Lucas".*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee ha lasciato l'Hotel da una via secondaria.
> 
> Laudisa :Mr Bee s'e' mosso verso Arcore: lo aspetta Berlusconi. A breve la decisione sul futuro della proprietà del Milan.*



*Quotate le news per favore altrimenti non si capisce più niente. *


----------



## Batmanrossonero (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"L'incontro di ieri sera si è concluso con una stretta di mano. Siamo in attesa dell'incontro che avverà nel pomeriggio di oggi. Berlusconi dirà sì o o no a Mr Bee. Nell'entourage di Mr Bee c'è molto ottimismo. Berlusconi è molto pensieroso. Sta decidendo se accettare o meno. Se liberarsi di 29 anni di storia".
> 
> "Gli obiettivi di Mr Bee sono alti e forti. Nella sua testa, se diventerà il proprietario, c'è l'obiettivo di riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia già nella prossima stagione. Gli uomini: Galliani resterebbe, forse affiancato a Maldini. Poi ci sarebbe Victor Dana. E resterebbe anche Barbara Berlusconi. A livello di allenatore resta molto viva la figura di Fabio Cannavaro (che è socio di Mr Bee con la GLS) ma molti consiglieri gli stanno facendo notare che bisognerebbe puntare su un nome più affermato. Nelle prossime ore arriveranno a Milano anche uomini legati al fondo Doyen e a Nelio Lucas".*



La Doyen ha ancora Falcao?
Sicuramente ha Kondogbia: quello sì che sarebbe un medianone!!! Kondogbia, Falcao e Felipe Anderson e gettiamo le basi per tornare GRANDI anche in Europa.


----------



## TheZio (30 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee ha lasciato l'Hotel da una via secondaria.
> 
> Laudisa :Mr Bee s'e' mosso verso Arcore: lo aspetta Berlusconi. A breve la decisione sul futuro della proprietà del Milan.*



Poche ore e si saprà tutto.. sono emozionato...


----------



## Batmanrossonero (30 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee ha lasciato l'Hotel da una via secondaria.
> 
> Laudisa :Mr Bee s'e' mosso verso Arcore: lo aspetta Berlusconi. A breve la decisione sul futuro della proprietà del Milan.*



Che giornata meravigliosa! Speriamo beneeee


----------



## mr.wolf (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"L'incontro di ieri sera si è concluso con una stretta di mano. Siamo in attesa dell'incontro che avverà nel pomeriggio di oggi. Berlusconi dirà sì o o no a Mr Bee. Nell'entourage di Mr Bee c'è molto ottimismo. Berlusconi è molto pensieroso. Sta decidendo se accettare o meno. Se liberarsi di 29 anni di storia".
> 
> "Gli obiettivi di Mr Bee sono alti e forti. Nella sua testa, se diventerà il proprietario, c'è l'obiettivo di riportare la squadra ai vertici in Italia già nella prossima stagione. Gli uomini: Galliani resterebbe, forse affiancato a Maldini. Poi ci sarebbe Victor Dana. E resterebbe anche Barbara Berlusconi. A livello di allenatore resta molto viva la figura di Fabio Cannavaro (che è socio di Mr Bee con la GLS) ma molti consiglieri gli stanno facendo notare che bisognerebbe puntare su un nome più affermato. Nelle prossime ore arriveranno a Milano anche uomini legati al fondo Doyen e a Nelio Lucas".*


Galliani che collabora con Maldini e Cannavaro allenatore,ma non scherziamo


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Aprile 2015)

La roba che riguarda Cannavaro mi sembra una scemenza, sinceramente.
In ogni caso la Doyen potrebbe portare Lopetegui, l'allenatore del Porto. Credo sia un loro "assistito".



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bee è uscito dal retro per non dare nell'occhio. Direzione Arcore per la stretta finale? *


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Aprile 2015)

Mi dispiace ma io non riesco ancora ad essere ottimista per quanto riguarda Bee. Sarà per le voci che sono uscite, sarà per le foto con tanto di stretta di mano coi cinesi che abbiamo a disposizione , ma la mia personalissima sensazione è che se questo Bee diventerà presidente faremo la fine dell'Inter con Thohir


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Batmanrossonero ha scritto:


> La Doyen ha ancora Falcao?
> Sicuramente ha Kondogbia: quello sì che sarebbe un medianone!!! Kondogbia, Falcao e Felipe Anderson e gettiamo le basi per tornare GRANDI anche in Europa.



Kondogbia è un mostro .. lui + falcao e un difensore di spessore sarebbe TANTISSIMA ROBA


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

*Bellinazzo: "Percentuali di riuscita aumentate oltre l'80%. Ieri Barbara è uscita felicissima dal summit. Galliani invece era più nero del solito e non solo per il risultato. Mr.Bee ha voluto forzare la mano fin da subito per un semplice motivo: vuole avere il sì per poter programmare per tempo la campagna acquisti estiva e progettare l'assetto societario per poi rilanciare il brand in vista della futura quotazione in borsa. Credo che in ogni caso la parte principale riguarderà investitori cinesi, perchè l'istituto finanziario che appartiene alla Repubblica Popolare cinese metterà la parte principale dei soldi ed è il vero soggetto politico di questa storia. Il tutto sarà tramutato in percentuali che poi verranno spiegate, sempre se ci sarà la tanto attesa fumata bianca, nella conferenza di questo pomeriggio."*


----------



## Pampu7 (30 Aprile 2015)

Bee va ad Arcore per fare l'ultimo tentativo, mi aspetto si facciano vivi i cinesi perchè è ormai tempo di uscire allo scoperto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: "Percentuali di riuscita aumentate oltre l'80%. Ieri Barbara è uscita felicissima dal summit. Galliani invece era più nero del solito e non solo per il risultato. Mr.Bee ha voluto forzare la mano fin da subito per un semplice motivo: vuole avere il sì per poter programmare per tempo la campagna acquisti estiva e progettare l'assetto societario per poi rilanciare il brand in vista della futura quotazione in borsa. Credo che in ogni caso la parte principale riguarderà investitori cinesi, perchè l'istituto finanziario che appartiene alla Repubblica Popolare cinese metterà la parte principale dei soldi ed è il vero soggetto politico di questa storia. Il tutto sarà tramutato in percentuali che poi verranno spiegate, sempre se ci sarà la tanto attesa fumata bianca, nella conferenza di questo pomeriggio."*



Fuori subito anche Galliani sarebbe TROPPO nello stesso giorno. Troppo. 
Si passerebbe dalla giornata storica alla giornata planetaria cosmico mondiale intergalattica.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: "Percentuali di riuscita aumentate oltre l'80%. Ieri Barbara è uscita felicissima dal summit. Galliani invece era più nero del solito e non solo per il risultato. Mr.Bee ha voluto forzare la mano fin da subito per un semplice motivo: vuole avere il sì per poter programmare per tempo la campagna acquisti estiva e progettare l'assetto societario per poi rilanciare il brand in vista della futura quotazione in borsa. Credo che in ogni caso la parte principale riguarderà investitori cinesi, perchè l'istituto finanziario che appartiene alla Repubblica Popolare cinese metterà la parte principale dei soldi ed è il vero soggetto politico di questa storia. Il tutto sarà tramutato in percentuali che poi verranno spiegate, sempre se ci sarà la tanto attesa fumata bianca, nella conferenza di questo pomeriggio."*



Capirai che può dire Bellinazzo, è dall'inizio della trattativa che non fa altro che smentire l'interesse dei cinesi e va dietro a Bee


----------



## ildemone85 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: "Percentuali di riuscita aumentate oltre l'80%. Ieri Barbara è uscita felicissima dal summit. Galliani invece era più nero del solito e non solo per il risultato. Mr.Bee ha voluto forzare la mano fin da subito per un semplice motivo: vuole avere il sì per poter programmare per tempo la campagna acquisti estiva e progettare l'assetto societario per poi rilanciare il brand in vista della futura quotazione in borsa. Credo che in ogni caso la parte principale riguarderà investitori cinesi, perchè l'istituto finanziario che appartiene alla Repubblica Popolare cinese metterà la parte principale dei soldi ed è il vero soggetto politico di questa storia. Il tutto sarà tramutato in percentuali che poi verranno spiegate, sempre se ci sarà la tanto attesa fumata bianca, nella conferenza di questo pomeriggio."*



ok, ci sono cinesi, arabi, il fondo doyen, ma chi volete di più?, ha messo in piedi tutto questo un presunto pezzente, cosi definito da ordine, ruiu e ravezzani


----------



## gianluca1193 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: "Percentuali di riuscita aumentate oltre l'80%. Ieri Barbara è uscita felicissima dal summit. Galliani invece era più nero del solito e non solo per il risultato. Mr.Bee ha voluto forzare la mano fin da subito per un semplice motivo: vuole avere il sì per poter programmare per tempo la campagna acquisti estiva e progettare l'assetto societario per poi rilanciare il brand in vista della futura quotazione in borsa. Credo che in ogni caso la parte principale riguarderà investitori cinesi, perchè l'istituto finanziario che appartiene alla Repubblica Popolare cinese metterà la parte principale dei soldi ed è il vero soggetto politico di questa storia. Il tutto sarà tramutato in percentuali che poi verranno spiegate, sempre se ci sarà la tanto attesa fumata bianca, nella conferenza di questo pomeriggio."*



Se lo fanno fuori è automatica la proclamazione della giornata di festa "NazionalMilanista" al 30 Aprile.


----------



## Theochedeo (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: "Percentuali di riuscita aumentate oltre l'80%. Ieri Barbara è uscita felicissima dal summit. Galliani invece era più nero del solito e non solo per il risultato. Mr.Bee ha voluto forzare la mano fin da subito per un semplice motivo: vuole avere il sì per poter programmare per tempo la campagna acquisti estiva e progettare l'assetto societario per poi rilanciare il brand in vista della futura quotazione in borsa. Credo che in ogni caso la parte principale riguarderà investitori cinesi, perchè l'istituto finanziario che appartiene alla Repubblica Popolare cinese metterà la parte principale dei soldi ed è il vero soggetto politico di questa storia. Il tutto sarà tramutato in percentuali che poi verranno spiegate, sempre se ci sarà la tanto attesa fumata bianca, nella conferenza di questo pomeriggio."*



Dai dai dai dai dai.

Comunque un'altro aspetto da non sottovalutare è il ruolo che avrà la Doyen Sports. Una spiegazione che ho provato a darmi è quella che, in vista della soppressione delle TPO annunciata dalla Fifa, voglia entrare nel Milan per non deprezzare i propri Asset (giocatori). In che modo? Potrebbe essere fornendo Asset (giocatori) in cambio di quote societarie. 

Speriamo che, sempre se ci sarà, spieghino tutto nella conferenza stampa.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: "Percentuali di riuscita aumentate oltre l'80%. Ieri Barbara è uscita felicissima dal summit. Galliani invece era più nero del solito e non solo per il risultato. Mr.Bee ha voluto forzare la mano fin da subito per un semplice motivo: vuole avere il sì per poter programmare per tempo la campagna acquisti estiva e progettare l'assetto societario per poi rilanciare il brand in vista della futura quotazione in borsa. Credo che in ogni caso la parte principale riguarderà investitori cinesi, perchè l'istituto finanziario che appartiene alla Repubblica Popolare cinese metterà la parte principale dei soldi ed è il vero soggetto politico di questa storia. Il tutto sarà tramutato in percentuali che poi verranno spiegate, sempre se ci sarà la tanto attesa fumata bianca, nella conferenza di questo pomeriggio."*



Se tagliasse fuori Berlusconi e Galliani............cioè ragazzi.....


----------



## Snake (30 Aprile 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Capirai che può dire Bellinazzo, è dall'inizio della trattativa che non fa altro che smentire l'interesse dei cinesi e va dietro a Bee



per niente, due mesi fa non dava nessuna credibilità a Bee


----------



## ralf (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta *Sky*, per Mister Bee regna l'ottimismo. Nel primo pomeriggio di oggi, verso le 14, Bee e Berlusconi si rivedranno ad Arcore. E' atteso un annuncio, in un senso o nell'altro. E se tale annuncio ci sarà, arriverà dopo le 17:30. Quando chiuderanno le borse. Sempre secondo Sky, nell'Hotel dove alloggia Bee pare stiano preparando una sala per una conferenza stampa che potrebbe esserci nel tardo pomeriggio o in serata. Ci sarebbe stata una stretta di mano tra Berlusconi e Bee. L'epilogo positivo dunque è ad un passo.
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/mercoledi...erlusconi-mr-bee-per-il-milan-vt27661-48.html



Vediamo,se all'incontro saranno presenti anche Marina Berlusconi e Pasquale Cannatelli,che hanno potere di firma in Fininvest,vorrà dire che si conclude oggi...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Aprile 2015)

Certo ragazzi che vergogna se i Cinesi si fanno fregare da a mr.pecora...


----------



## Jack14 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: "Percentuali di riuscita aumentate oltre l'80%. Ieri Barbara è uscita felicissima dal summit. Galliani invece era più nero del solito e non solo per il risultato. Mr.Bee ha voluto forzare la mano fin da subito per un semplice motivo: vuole avere il sì per poter programmare per tempo la campagna acquisti estiva e progettare l'assetto societario per poi rilanciare il brand in vista della futura quotazione in borsa. Credo che in ogni caso la parte principale riguarderà investitori cinesi, perchè l'istituto finanziario che appartiene alla Repubblica Popolare cinese metterà la parte principale dei soldi ed è il vero soggetto politico di questa storia. Il tutto sarà tramutato in percentuali che poi verranno spiegate, sempre se ci sarà la tanto attesa fumata bianca, nella conferenza di questo pomeriggio."*



Beh se la Cina partecipa come azionista principale sarei felice ugualmente anche con Bee ! Non capisco cosa ci guadagnano a far sì che i meriti li prenda lui quando loro mettono i soldi... Penso che lo scopriremo presto! Poi le parole di Paolo Berlusconi che ci dice che si venderà ad un gruppo forte e che ci vorranno cetinaia di milioni per tornare a vincere mi rallegra


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Aprile 2015)

Contento per la cessione della società,perché obiettivamente fare peggio di così è difficile.

Ma ciò non toglie che sono molto scettico sui personaggi di questa trattativa..


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Vediamo,se all'incontro saranno presenti anche Marina Berlusconi e Pasquale Cannatelli,che hanno potere di firma in Fininvest,vorrà dire che si conclude oggi...



Ma in realtà le firme potrebbero metterle anche dopo, l'importante è che si giunga a una decisione oggi, positiva o negativa.


----------



## URABALO (30 Aprile 2015)

Questo Bee va comunque ammirato.
Vedremo chi ci sarà dietro di lui tra coloro che vorranno investire,perchè già da quello che si dice la Citik Bank a differenza dell'Ads Securities farebbe parte dell'assetto societario con un patrimonio di 475 miliardi di dollari,quindi altro che appoggio.
Mr Bee fa sul serio,è giovane,di lui si dice che ogni cosa che tocca diventa oro,ma soprattutto è ambizioso ed amante del calcio e tifoso del Milan.
Un biglietto da visita di tutto rispetto per chi molto probabilmente ci rappresenterà nei prossimi anni.


----------



## Iblahimovic (30 Aprile 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Certo ragazzi che vergogna se i Cinesi si fanno fregare da a mr.pecora...



hanno la banca popolare cinese che paga tutto, altro che mr pecore.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> per niente, due mesi fa non dava nessuna credibilità a Bee



Si ma poi quando tutti i giornali ne parlavano ha cominciato a darne credibilità e si è impuntato con arroganza sempre sull'unica opzione Bee, smentendo (!!!) addirittura che ci fosse un'altra cordata. 
Se salta tutto, godrò di più nel vedere la sua faccia che quella di Alciato


----------



## URABALO (30 Aprile 2015)

Io comunque sono sicuro che Berlusconi venderà a colui che avrà il progetto più ambizioso.
Se sarà Mr Bee(che in un primo momento sembrava dietro a Lee nelle preferenze di S.B.) allora vorrà dire che ieri e oggi l'ha saputo conquistare con i suoi progetti/ambizioni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2015)

*Fedele Confalonieri è arrivato ad Arcore.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Certo ragazzi che vergogna se i Cinesi si fanno fregare da a mr.pecora...



Fabry lo dico anche a te .. ma siamo sicura che esista questa alternativa ?? nel senso non è che Lee sia semplicemente un rappresentante del governo cinese che ha appoggiato Bee ?? 

lo dico perché qui nessuno sa niente.. e quindi ipotizziamo


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fedele Confalonieri è arrivato ad Arcore.*



Madò raga non ci credo ancora..  ... cioè il giorno che aspettiamo da 10 anni... 

non vado in palestra se ufficializzano oggi mi voglio godere ogni secondo di questo giorno


----------



## Giangy (30 Aprile 2015)

La soluzione più gradita erano senza dubbio i cinesi, ma anzi che niente, mi va bene anche Mr Bee, molto meglio del nano è sicuro


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> La soluzione più gradita erano senza dubbio i cinesi, ma anzi che niente, mi va bene anche Mr Bee, molto meglio del nano è sicuro



Va che i cinesi ci sono lo stesso anche con Bee


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va che i cinesi ci sono lo stesso anche con Bee



Mi darebbe grande sicurezza questa cosa.


----------



## Davidinho22 (30 Aprile 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> La soluzione più gradita erano senza dubbio i cinesi, ma anzi che niente, mi va bene anche Mr Bee, molto meglio del nano è sicuro



l'importante è uscire da questo scempio, ieri si è veramente toccato il fondo


----------



## Giangy (30 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va che i cinesi ci sono lo stesso anche con Bee



Si avevo letto, parlavo della cordata di Lee, comunque anche con Mr Bee ho già lo spumante pronto!


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Mi darebbe grande sicurezza questa cosa.



Da quanto si legge è così ..poi finché non sentiamo la conferenza stampa non possiamo sapere nulla di concreto... ma con Bee ci dovrebbero essere banca cinese ( appoggio del governo ) banca araba ( fratello di quello del City ) la Doyen e ovviamente qualcosa metterà anche Bee e la sua famiglia.. 

certo che ripeto quell che dico da 2 mesi sto Bee ha 2 palle che fumano ..


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: "Percentuali di riuscita aumentate oltre l'80%. Ieri Barbara è uscita felicissima dal summit. Galliani invece era più nero del solito e non solo per il risultato. Mr.Bee ha voluto forzare la mano fin da subito per un semplice motivo: vuole avere il sì per poter programmare per tempo la campagna acquisti estiva e progettare l'assetto societario per poi rilanciare il brand in vista della futura quotazione in borsa. Credo che in ogni caso la parte principale riguarderà investitori cinesi, perchè l'istituto finanziario che appartiene alla Repubblica Popolare cinese metterà la parte principale dei soldi ed è il vero soggetto politico di questa storia. Il tutto sarà tramutato in percentuali che poi verranno spiegate, sempre se ci sarà la tanto attesa fumata bianca, nella conferenza di questo pomeriggio."*





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fedele Confalonieri è arrivato ad Arcore.*



.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: "Percentuali di riuscita aumentate oltre l'80%. Ieri Barbara è uscita felicissima dal summit. Galliani invece era più nero del solito e non solo per il risultato. Mr.Bee ha voluto forzare la mano fin da subito per un semplice motivo: vuole avere il sì per poter programmare per tempo la campagna acquisti estiva e progettare l'assetto societario per poi rilanciare il brand in vista della futura quotazione in borsa. Credo che in ogni caso la parte principale riguarderà investitori cinesi, perchè l'istituto finanziario che appartiene alla Repubblica Popolare cinese metterà la parte principale dei soldi ed è il vero soggetto politico di questa storia. Il tutto sarà tramutato in percentuali che poi verranno spiegate, sempre se ci sarà la tanto attesa fumata bianca, nella conferenza di questo pomeriggio."*



La mia mente sta già vagando a quest'estate *______*


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Aprile 2015)

> *Bellinazzo: "Percentuali di riuscita aumentate oltre l'80%. Ieri Barbara è uscita felicissima dal summit. Galliani invece era più nero del solito e non solo per il risultato. Mr.Bee ha voluto forzare la mano fin da subito per un semplice motivo: vuole avere il sì per poter programmare per tempo la campagna acquisti estiva e progettare l'assetto societario per poi rilanciare il brand in vista della futura quotazione in borsa. Credo che in ogni caso la parte principale riguarderà investitori cinesi, perchè l'istituto finanziario che appartiene alla Repubblica Popolare cinese metterà la parte principale dei soldi ed è il vero soggetto politico di questa storia. Il tutto sarà tramutato in percentuali che poi verranno spiegate, sempre se ci sarà la tanto attesa fumata bianca, nella conferenza di questo pomeriggio."*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Che dite comiciamo a uscire lo spumante che tutti noi abbiamo lasciato ad invecchiar da 8 anni?


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque, vi immaginate se diranno " Berlusconi ha deciso di tenere la sua creatura, il Milan non si vende"



Immagino noi tifosi del Milan in processione...


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Che dite comiciamo a uscire lo spumante che tutti noi abbiamo lasciato ad invecchiar da 8 anni?



No no aspetta aspetta che se il nano facesse saltare tutto sarebbe proprio da lui .. " Nel bene del Milan e per il mio amore di questa squadra ho deciso di tenerla per me.. è una questione di cuore.. ora avanti con Inzaghi fino a fine stagione poi il prossimo anno sempre con lui si ripartirà alla grande " .


----------



## markjordan (30 Aprile 2015)

se bee tifa milan io tifo bee

silvio comunque non uscira' da vivo dal milan , minoranza ma ci sara' , ha tutto l'interesse che chi entra dia garanzie economiche e sportive
sono tranquillo e fiducioso


----------



## Milo (30 Aprile 2015)

Ma la conferenza è confermata??? Bee è già ad Arcore in questo momento??


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma la conferenza è confermata??? Bee è già ad Arcore in questo momento??



no son tutte supposizioni ... Bee assediato dai giornalisti è uscito dal retro dell albergo ..


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma la conferenza è confermata??? Bee è già ad Arcore in questo momento??



Sta arrivando ad Arcore(cosi dicono), la conferenza non è ancora confermata "ufficialmente".


----------



## accadde_domani (30 Aprile 2015)

Da romanista con una leggera simpatia per il Milan sono contentissimo per questa svolta, anche se questi hanno così tanti soldi che il vostro ritorno ai vertici si fa più probabile e per noi sarà tutto molto più duro. Ma una squadra come il Milan in mano a una società ormai al collasso, oggetto di continuo scherno e derisione, era francamente difficile da accettare per chi in questi anni l'ha vista come un modello e un punto di riferimento. Complimenti e speriamo che il tutto si concluda positivamente in breve tempo!


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Dai raga sto male : " Un ruolo a Barbara sarà trovato nel nuovo assetto. Più difficile che sia concesso un ruolo ad Adriano Galliani. " 

SAREBBE TROPPO in un solo pomeriggio .. 
Addio a Berlusconi
Addio a Galliani
Addio a Inzaghi a fine stagione 

roba da 12098342 bottiglie di quelle buone


----------



## Giangy (30 Aprile 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> se bee tifa milan io tifo bee
> 
> silvio comunque non uscira' da vivo dal milan , minoranza ma ci sara' , ha tutto l'interesse che chi entra dia garanzie economiche e sportive
> sono tranquillo e fiducioso


Se il nano avrà una minoranza, spero che non lancia idee di mercato, o di formazione


----------



## Jack14 (30 Aprile 2015)

Ragazzi io mi sono perso però.. Ho letto da qualche parte (non ricordo dove) che Bee inizialmente entrerà con un 20/30% che salirà a 51% nel 2016, vi risulta? Più che altro, se fosse vero, bisognerebbe anche capire se con un 20% farebbe da subito un grande mercato o aspetterebbe il 2016...


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

accadde_domani ha scritto:


> Da romanista con una leggera simpatia per il Milan sono contentissimo per questa svolta, anche se questi hanno così tanti soldi che il vostro ritorno ai vertici si fa più probabile e per noi sarà tutto molto più duro. Ma una squadra come il Milan in mano a una società ormai al collasso, oggetto di continuo scherno e derisione, era francamente difficile da accettare per chi in questi anni l'ha vista come un modello e un punto di riferimento. Complimenti e speriamo che il tutto si concluda positivamente in breve tempo!



Grazie , pensa che siamo noi quelli che hanno più sofferto in tutto questo.. probabilmente la rosa indegna e Galliani stesso ha sofferto molto meno sorretto dal suo stipendio milionario... 
di Berlusconi neanche ti parlo perché sarebbe inutile


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io mi sono perso però.. Ho letto da qualche parte (non ricordo dove) che Bee inizialmente entrerà con un 20/30% che salirà a 51% nel 2016, vi risulta? Più che altro, se fosse vero, bisognerebbe anche capire se con un 20% farebbe da subito un grande mercato o aspetterebbe il 2016...



NO no che 20% ... 500milioni e entra al 60% maggioranza e potere decisionale immediato.. figurarsi, nessuno mette i soldi per prendere il 20% e non decidere nulla


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

*MP : Piersilvio Berlusconi ha appena abbandonato Arcore da un uscita secondaria . Appresa la decisione del padre ( che nessuno conosce ancora ) ha deciso di andare altrove per altri impegni . *


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

dai raga ci siamo , sono tutti li ... manca solo Marina poi tutti i grandi capi sono ad Arcore .. la liberazione è vicina..


----------



## Snake (30 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No no aspetta aspetta che se il nano facesse saltare tutto sarebbe proprio da lui .. " Nel bene del Milan e per il mio amore di questa squadra ho deciso di tenerla per me.. è una questione di cuore.. ora avanti con Inzaghi fino a fine stagione poi il prossimo anno sempre con lui si ripartirà alla grande " .


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Madò raga non ci credo ancora..  ... cioè il giorno che aspettiamo da 10 anni...
> 
> non vado in palestra se ufficializzano oggi mi voglio godere ogni secondo di questo giorno




Io aspetto questo giorno da 30 anni...


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *MP : Piersilvio Berlusconi ha appena abbandonato Arcore da un uscita secondaria . Appresa la decisione del padre ( che nessuno conosce ancora ) ha deciso di andare altrove per altri impegni . *



Speriamo che oggi si concluda tutto nel bene o nel male.


----------



## Jack14 (30 Aprile 2015)

*Marchetti a Radio 24: "Se Doyen Sports dietro Mr.Bee, l'immagine di Galliani resterebbe forte".*

Nooooooooo!!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *MP : Piersilvio Berlusconi ha appena abbandonato Arcore da un uscita secondaria . Appresa la decisione del padre ( che nessuno conosce ancora ) ha deciso di andare altrove per altri impegni . *






*Mr Bee è appena rientrato in Hotel a Milano. Il Thailandese sarebbe stato in uno studio legale per alcune verifiche.*


----------



## Iblahimovic (30 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> dai raga ci siamo , sono tutti li ... manca solo Marina poi tutti i grandi capi sono ad Arcore .. la liberazione è vicina..



che ansia. vai in palestra su. se c'e' qualcosa, ti mando un sms


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Speriamo che oggi si concluda tutto nel bene o nel male.



Dai , arrivati a questo punto ha venduto... perché mai dovrebbe far venire Confalonieri , i figli e tutto lo statuto generale per comunicare che NON VENDE ? non avrebbe senso..


----------



## ralf (30 Aprile 2015)

*Ad Arcore sono anche presenti Alessandro Franzosi e Pasquale Cannatelli*


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Mr Bee è appena rientrato in Hotel a Milano.



...andiamolo a prendere noi


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> che ansia. vai in palestra su. se c'e' qualcosa, ti mando un sms



No no , sto qui incollato fino alla decisione.. hahaha ..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Mr Bee è appena rientrato in Hotel a Milano.



Possibile brutto segno. I capi di Mediaset sono già stati ad Arcore.
Comunque non fasciamoci la testa prima del tempo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Ad Arcore sono anche presenti Alessandro Franzosi e Pasquale Cannatelli*



*Mr Bee si è recato presso lo studio legale Gianni Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners per poi ritornare in Hotel. Si preparano i documenti da firmare?*


----------



## Iblahimovic (30 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Ad Arcore sono anche presenti Alessandro Franzosi e Pasquale Cannatelli*



franzosi è il dirigente di fininvest a cui era stato affidato l'incarico di cedere il milan


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2015)

*Ultime news
*


ralf ha scritto:


> *Ad Arcore sono anche presenti Alessandro Franzosi e Pasquale Cannatelli*






MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee è appena rientrato in Hotel a Milano. Il Thailandese sarebbe stato in uno studio legale per alcune verifiche.*


----------



## alcyppa (30 Aprile 2015)

Ocio ragazzi che niente niente va tutto a ramengo.
Ho una poco piacevole sensazione di deja vu.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Ad Arcore sono anche presenti Alessandro Franzosi e Pasquale Cannatelli*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee si è recato presso lo studio legale Gianni Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners per poi ritornare in Hotel. Si preparano i documenti da firmare?*



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Ad Arcore sono anche presenti Alessandro Franzosi e Pasquale Cannatelli*



Allora ci siamo , questi sono uno della banca e l'altro che segue tutte le storie importanti di Mediaset


----------



## Ciachi (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee si è recato presso lo studio legale Gianni Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners per poi ritornare in Hotel. Si preparano i documenti da firmare?*



Dai dai daiiiiii!!!!!!!! ......una BUONA notizia.....per favore!!!


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee si è recato presso lo studio legale Gianni Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners per poi ritornare in Hotel. Si preparano i documenti da firmare?*



...dai che ci siamo


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ocio ragazzi che niente niente va tutto a ramengo.
> Ho una poco piacevole sensazione di deja vu.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Ad Arcore sono anche presenti Alessandro Franzosi e Pasquale Cannatelli*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee si è recato presso lo studio legale Gianni Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners per poi ritornare in Hotel. Si preparano i documenti da firmare?*





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora ci siamo , questi sono uno della banca e l'altro che segue tutte le storie importanti di Mediaset



Cannatelli è AD Fininvest con potere di firma.


----------



## Liuke (30 Aprile 2015)

Da dove seguite le vicende live?


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Ad Arcore sono anche presenti Alessandro Franzosi e Pasquale Cannatelli*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee si è recato presso lo studio legale Gianni Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners per poi ritornare in Hotel. Si preparano i documenti da firmare?*




*Sky: L'incontro Mr Bee-Berlusconi slitta a questa sera.*


----------



## Victorss (30 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Ultime news
> *



Se é davvero cosi é fatta. Io per sicurezza ho già il cavatappi in mano e la bottiglia nello spogliatoio in frigo nascosto (sono al lavoro) ahahaha


----------



## de sica (30 Aprile 2015)

Dai dai dai (cit)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee si è recato presso lo studio legale Gianni Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners per poi ritornare in Hotel. Si preparano i documenti da firmare?*





ralf ha scritto:


> *Ad Arcore sono anche presenti Alessandro Franzosi e Pasquale Cannatelli*



COn questi personaggi allora la firma è in arrivo.
Questa volta mica c'è un Pato innamorato da bloccare la trattativa Tevez all'ultimo


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Cannatelli è AD Fininvest con potere di firma.



Firmalaaaaa cannatelli FIRMALAAAAAAAA ..


----------



## ralf (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Cannatelli è AD Fininvest con potere di firma.



Io spero ancora in colpo di scena dei cinesi


----------



## Marilson (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee si è recato presso lo studio legale Gianni Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners per poi ritornare in Hotel. Si preparano i documenti da firmare?*



ci hanno comprati dai, aspettavo questo giorno da 8 anni


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'incontro Mr Bee-Berlusconi slitta a questa sera.*


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: "Percentuali di riuscita aumentate oltre l'80%. Ieri Barbara è uscita felicissima dal summit. Galliani invece era più nero del solito e non solo per il risultato. Mr.Bee ha voluto forzare la mano fin da subito per un semplice motivo: vuole avere il sì per poter programmare per tempo la campagna acquisti estiva e progettare l'assetto societario per poi rilanciare il brand in vista della futura quotazione in borsa. Credo che in ogni caso la parte principale riguarderà investitori cinesi, perchè l'istituto finanziario che appartiene alla Repubblica Popolare cinese metterà la parte principale dei soldi ed è il vero soggetto politico di questa storia. Il tutto sarà tramutato in percentuali che poi verranno spiegate, sempre se ci sarà la tanto attesa fumata bianca, nella conferenza di questo pomeriggio."*





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fedele Confalonieri è arrivato ad Arcore.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee si è recato presso lo studio legale Gianni Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners per poi ritornare in Hotel. Si preparano i documenti da firmare?*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Ultime news
> *



Quotare signori belli brutti e signorine .. quotare


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'incontro Mr Bee-Berlusconi slitta a questa sera.*



Dai oh... allora vado in palestra


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Io spero ancora in colpo di scena dei cinesi



Ancora ?? ma va che i cinesi ci sono con Bee sono tutti dalla stessa parte ..


----------



## alcyppa (30 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


>



Mi ricorda di più il "Carlitos è nostro!!"


Dai stiamo a vedere.
Avevo due bottiglie pronte a maggio 2005 che poi sono rimaste chiuse.

Una è stata stappata nel 2007 e spero di poter far giustizia all'ultima oggi.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'incontro Mr Bee-Berlusconi slitta a questa sera.*


Che palle...


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'incontro Mr Bee-Berlusconi slitta a questa sera.*



Ma quindi niente conferenza ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fedele Confalonieri è arrivato ad Arcore.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee si è recato presso lo studio legale Gianni Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners per poi ritornare in Hotel. Si preparano i documenti da firmare?*





ralf ha scritto:


> *Ad Arcore sono anche presenti Alessandro Franzosi e Pasquale Cannatelli*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'incontro Mr Bee-Berlusconi slitta a questa sera.*



Si parla di stasera o addirittura domani per l'incontro decisivo, Bee ha prenotato l'albergo fino al 2 maggio.

*Anche Sportmediaset afferma che l'incontro decisivo arriverà in serata: ad Arcore è presente tutto lo stato maggiore Fininvest. Annunci solo a borse chiuse.*


----------



## Doctore (30 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


>





Muoio


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si parla di stasera o addirittura domani per l'incontro decisivo, Bee ha prenotato l'albergo fino al 2 maggio.
> 
> *Anche Sportmediaset afferma che l'incontro decisivo arriverà in serata: ad Arcore è presente tutto lo stato maggiore Fininvest. Annunci solo a borse chiuse.*



Dai speriamo stasera. Non devono firmare per forza l'importante è che qualcuno ci spieghi come stanno le cose.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'incontro Mr Bee-Berlusconi slitta a questa sera.*






Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si parla di stasera o addirittura domani per l'incontro decisivo, Bee ha prenotato l'albergo fino al 2 maggio.
> 
> *Anche Sportmediaset afferma che l'incontro decisivo arriverà in serata: ad Arcore è presente tutto lo stato maggiore Fininvest. Annunci solo a borse chiuse.*




Che du palle


ralf ha scritto:


> *Ad Arcore sono anche presenti Alessandro Franzosi e Pasquale Cannatelli*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee si è recato presso lo studio legale Gianni Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners per poi ritornare in Hotel. Si preparano i documenti da firmare?*


----------



## Snake (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si parla di stasera o addirittura domani per l'incontro decisivo, Bee ha prenotato l'albergo fino al 2 maggio.
> 
> *Anche Sportmediaset afferma che l'incontro decisivo arriverà in serata: ad Arcore è presente tutto lo stato maggiore Fininvest. Annunci solo a borse chiuse.*



se ci sono tutti questi personaggi è fatta, se aveva rifiutato non c'era bisogno di tutta sta via crucis


----------



## de sica (30 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Anche Sportmediaset afferma che l'incontro decisivo arriverà in serata: ad Arcore è presente tutto lo stato maggiore Fininvest. Annunci solo a borse chiuse.*



Ho la sensazione che alla fine venga tutto rispedito al mittente, a favore dei cinesi di Mr Lee. Lo scoop del 9 marzo è troppo evidente, la cosa ancora non mi quadra


----------



## Iblahimovic (30 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> se ci sono tutti questi personaggi è fatta, se aveva rifiutato non c'era bisogno di tutta sta via crucis



infatti è tutto fatto, poi ci son quelli che amano farsi male da soli che vedono ancora i teatrini per cui..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fedele Confalonieri è arrivato ad Arcore.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee si è recato presso lo studio legale Gianni Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners per poi ritornare in Hotel. Si preparano i documenti da firmare?*





ralf ha scritto:


> *Ad Arcore sono anche presenti Alessandro Franzosi e Pasquale Cannatelli*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'incontro Mr Bee-Berlusconi slitta a questa sera.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche Sportmediaset afferma che l'incontro decisivo arriverà in serata: ad Arcore è presente tutto lo stato maggiore Fininvest. Annunci solo a borse chiuse.*





de sica ha scritto:


> Ho la sensazione che alla fine venga tutto rispedito al mittente, a favore dei cinesi di Mr Lee. Lo scoop del 9 marzo è troppo evidente, la cosa ancora non mi quadra



Anche con Bee mesi fa si sono fatti dei selfie (secondo Repubblica), con Silvio che indicava la Thailandia su un mappamondo. Tali foto verrebbero rese note solo dopo le firme. In questo caso non ci sarebbe nessuna fidanzata che spiattella foto ai media (come accaduto con Pink-Lee).


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si parla di stasera o addirittura domani per l'incontro decisivo, Bee ha prenotato l'albergo fino al 2 maggio.
> 
> *Anche Sportmediaset afferma che l'incontro decisivo arriverà in serata: ad Arcore è presente tutto lo stato maggiore Fininvest. Annunci solo a borse chiuse.*



...se aspettano che chiudono le borse per dare l'annuncio, per me, significa che l'affare è fatto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Aprile 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ho la sensazione che alla fine venga tutto rispedito al mittente, a favore dei cinesi di Mr Lee. Lo scoop del 9 marzo è troppo evidente, la cosa ancora non mi quadra



Speriamo...


----------



## Jack14 (30 Aprile 2015)

Daiiii che torniamo finalmente a fare mercato e a vedere 11 che giocano davevro a calcio!!!


----------



## carlocarlo (30 Aprile 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...se aspettano che chiudono le borse per dare l'annuncio, per me, significa che l'affare è fatto.



per gli annunci solo a borsa chiusa è normale, sia in caso positivo che in caso negativo. è piu strano che serva tutto lo "stato maggiore finivest" che è quella che vende ufficialmente e non berlusconi per un semplice no


----------



## Dany20 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si parla di stasera o addirittura domani per l'incontro decisivo, Bee ha prenotato l'albergo fino al 2 maggio.
> 
> *Anche Sportmediaset afferma che l'incontro decisivo arriverà in serata: ad Arcore è presente tutto lo stato maggiore Fininvest. Annunci solo a borse chiuse.*


Speriamo vada bene.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Ok diciamo che è fatta ... quindi Lee e i cinesi che cacchio han firmato quel giorno ? un unione di intenti tra il milan e il Governo cinese per l'appoggio a Bee ?? 

non lo so ipotizzo


----------



## folletto (30 Aprile 2015)

Ma sto Bee avrà qualcuno forte alle spalle? O solo le banche (che non sono una garanzia)? Boh, io ho paura anche se sono contento comunque se dovesse finire questo strazio / incubo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fedele Confalonieri è arrivato ad Arcore.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee si è recato presso lo studio legale Gianni Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners per poi ritornare in Hotel. Si preparano i documenti da firmare?*





ralf ha scritto:


> *Ad Arcore sono anche presenti Alessandro Franzosi e Pasquale Cannatelli*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'incontro Mr Bee-Berlusconi slitta a questa sera.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche Sportmediaset afferma che l'incontro decisivo arriverà in serata: ad Arcore è presente tutto lo stato maggiore Fininvest. Annunci solo a borse chiuse.*



*Gli orari delle borse interessate sono questi: Italia, Milano dalle 09,00 alle 17,30. Cina, Hong Kong dalle 10,00 (04,00 ora italiana) alle 16,00 (10,00 ora italiana). Quindi l'annuncio dovrà avvenire quando entrambe le borse saranno chiuse. Nella giornata di oggi dalle 17:30 fino alle 4:00 ore italiane.*


----------



## Jack14 (30 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ok diciamo che è fatta ... quindi Lee e i cinesi che cacchio han firmato quel giorno ? un unione di intenti tra il milan e il Governo cinese per l'appoggio a Bee ??
> 
> non lo so ipotizzo



Boh bel mistero... magari c'erano davvero 2 cordate ma il governo cinese sosteneva quelal di Bee.. Di sicuro la cordata vincente avrà l'appoggio del governo cinese...


----------



## Iblahimovic (30 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ok diciamo che è fatta ... quindi Lee e i cinesi che cacchio han firmato quel giorno ? un unione di intenti tra il milan e il Governo cinese per l'appoggio a Bee ??
> 
> non lo so ipotizzo


magari di una futura sponsorizzazione


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gli orari delle borse interessate sono questi: Italia, Milano dalle 09,00 alle 17,30. Cina, Hong Kong dalle 10,00 (04,00 ora italiana) alle 16,00 (10,00 ora italiana). Quindi l'annuncio dovrà avvenire quando entrambe le borse saranno chiuse. Nella giornata di oggi dalle 17:30 fino alle 4:00 ore italiane.*



...per me va bene pure alle 3 di notte, basta che sia positivo.


----------



## Efferosso (30 Aprile 2015)

Ora, va beh che gli operatori di borsa mediamente hanno un qi non esattamente einsteiniano, però penso che un bilancio lo sappiano leggere.

Se volevano fare i segreti di fatima potevano anche evitare di mettere in bella mostra l'uscita dal consolidato fiscale...


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ora, va beh che gli operatori di borsa mediamente hanno un qi non esattamente einsteiniano, però penso che un bilancio lo sappiano leggere.
> 
> Se volevano fare i segreti di fatima potevano anche evitare di mettere in bella mostra l'uscita dal consolidato fiscale...



esatto ahha


----------



## MissRossonera (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gli orari delle borse interessate sono questi: Italia, Milano dalle 09,00 alle 17,30. Cina, Hong Kong dalle 10,00 (04,00 ora italiana) alle 16,00 (10,00 ora italiana). Quindi l'annuncio dovrà avvenire quando entrambe le borse saranno chiuse. Nella giornata di oggi dalle 17:30 fino alle 4:00 ore italiane.*



Mamma mia,io stasera ho una cena di laurea, se mi si scaricasse il telefono potrei morire dalla curiosità!
Sono ancora dubbiosa sulla Doyen,ma non sapendo ancora nulla di certo non è affatto giusto giudicare. D'altronde Bee sembra avere intenzioni più che serie e le premesse buone ci sono. Certo,portasse Cannavaro sarebbe da rispedire il Thailandia a calci nel sedere,ma non ci credo,sinceramente.E su Galliani,spero che eventoalmente la sua permanenza sia breve,una/due stagioni al massimo,di più non posso davvero sopportarlo. In ogni caso qualunque cosa decidano,speriamo la notizia della cessione arrivi presto,non ne posso più! 
P.s.Stasera per sicurezza mi porto il caricabatteria appresso!


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2015)

Ultime news:



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fedele Confalonieri è arrivato ad Arcore.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee si è recato presso lo studio legale Gianni Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners per poi ritornare in Hotel. Si preparano i documenti da firmare?*





ralf ha scritto:


> *Ad Arcore sono anche presenti Alessandro Franzosi e Pasquale Cannatelli*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'incontro Mr Bee-Berlusconi slitta a questa sera.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche Sportmediaset afferma che l'incontro decisivo arriverà in serata: ad Arcore è presente tutto lo stato maggiore Fininvest. Annunci solo a borse chiuse.*






Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gli orari delle borse interessate sono questi: Italia, Milano dalle 09,00 alle 17,30. Cina, Hong Kong dalle 10,00 (04,00 ora italiana) alle 16,00 (10,00 ora italiana). Quindi l'annuncio dovrà avvenire quando entrambe le borse saranno chiuse. Nella giornata di oggi dalle 17:30 fino alle 4:00 ore italiane.*




*Incontro in corso tra i vertici della Fininvest e Berlusconi.*


----------



## ralf (30 Aprile 2015)

*Ravezzani su Twitter: Indiscrezione da Arcore, ma non confermata. Alle 18 potrebbe essere annunciata la cessione del 51% del Milan. Stiamo a vedere*


----------



## de sica (30 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani su Twitter: Indiscrezione da Arcore, ma non confermata. Alle 18 potrebbe essere annunciata la cessione del 51% del Milan. Stiamo a vedere*



Speriamo..


----------



## Sheldon92 (30 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ultime news:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ralf ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani su Twitter: Indiscrezione da Arcore, ma non confermata. Alle 18 potrebbe essere annunciata la cessione del 51% del Milan. Stiamo a vedere*



Incrociamo tutto l'incrociabile!


----------



## Dany20 (30 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani su Twitter: Indiscrezione da Arcore, ma non confermata. Alle 18 potrebbe essere annunciata la cessione del 51% del Milan. Stiamo a vedere*


Dai che si fa festa stasera.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani su Twitter: Indiscrezione da Arcore, ma non confermata. Alle 18 potrebbe essere annunciata la cessione del 51% del Milan. Stiamo a vedere*



IL 51% è troppo poco , se Bee volesse mettere 100 milioni per il mercato il nano non metterebbe MAI il corrispettivo del 49% .


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ultime news:
> 
> 
> 
> *Incontro in corso tra i vertici della Fininvest e Berlusconi.*





ralf ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani su Twitter: Indiscrezione da Arcore, ma non confermata. Alle 18 potrebbe essere annunciata la cessione del 51% del Milan. Stiamo a vedere*





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> IL 51% è troppo poco , se Bee volesse mettere 100 milioni per il mercato il nano non metterebbe MAI il corrispettivo del 49% .



A parte che non credo sborsino da subito 100 mln, poi comunque 49 mln volendo per lui non sono nulla. Sarebbero una parte dei debiti che ha accollato agli acquirenti.


----------



## Jack14 (30 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> IL 51% è troppo poco , se Bee volesse mettere 100 milioni per il mercato il nano non metterebbe MAI il corrispettivo del 49% .



beh dopo che ne ha presi 500 spero che il 49 lo metta... Anche se poi secondo me piazzerà quasi tutte le sue quote con la quotazione


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> IL 51% è troppo poco , se Bee volesse mettere 100 milioni per il mercato il nano non metterebbe MAI il corrispettivo del 49% .



Si possono stringere accordi in base ai quali i nuovi proprietari si accollano determinate spese. Non è un problema quello. Se chi arriva vuole investire i big money, può lasciare indenne Berlusconi per determinati aspetti.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani su Twitter: Indiscrezione da Arcore, ma non confermata. Alle 18 potrebbe essere annunciata la cessione del 51% del Milan. Stiamo a vedere*



...ormai si tratta di ore ....


----------



## -Lionard- (30 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> IL 51% è troppo poco , se Bee volesse mettere 100 milioni per il mercato il nano non metterebbe MAI il corrispettivo del 49% .


L'aumento del capitale lo decide il CDA e se Bee acquista il 51% avrà la maggioranza. Quindi se decide di fare un aumento di capitale pari a 100 milioni, in linea teorica 51 dovrebbero provenire dal thailandese e gli altri 49 da Fininvest. Se Berlusconi si rifiuta di pagare perde ulteriormente quote societarie a favore magari dello stesso Bee o di nuovi investitori. Quindi non sarebbe un problema.

Piuttosto sarebbe da capire perchè questo acquista "solo" il 51% del club.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fedele Confalonieri è arrivato ad Arcore.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee si è recato presso lo studio legale Gianni Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners per poi ritornare in Hotel. Si preparano i documenti da firmare?*





ralf ha scritto:


> *Ad Arcore sono anche presenti Alessandro Franzosi e Pasquale Cannatelli*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'incontro Mr Bee-Berlusconi slitta a questa sera.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche Sportmediaset afferma che l'incontro decisivo arriverà in serata: ad Arcore è presente tutto lo stato maggiore Fininvest. Annunci solo a borse chiuse.*






Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gli orari delle borse interessate sono questi: Italia, Milano dalle 09,00 alle 17,30. Cina, Hong Kong dalle 10,00 (04,00 ora italiana) alle 16,00 (10,00 ora italiana). Quindi l'annuncio dovrà avvenire quando entrambe le borse saranno chiuse. Nella giornata di oggi dalle 17:30 fino alle 4:00 ore italiane.*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Incontro in corso tra i vertici della Fininvest e Berlusconi.*





ralf ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani su Twitter: Indiscrezione da Arcore, ma non confermata. Alle 18 potrebbe essere annunciata la cessione del 51% del Milan. Stiamo a vedere*



*Incredibile Alciato: "Quello che stupisce di Bee è il low profile. Posta troppe foto sui social? E' comunque un 41 enne. Non è vero che a Silvio questo non piaccia, lui ha fatto dell'apparire un suo punto di forza. Bee vuole raggiungere il suo scopo con un low profile".*


----------



## Efferosso (30 Aprile 2015)

Le quote di capitale possono avere impatto 0 sul mercato.
Si possono fare prestiti non proporzionali da parte dei soci alla società.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Le quote di capitale possono avere impatto 0 sul mercato.
> Si possono fare prestiti non proporzionali da parte dei soci alla società.



Non so esattamente come funzioni .. posso slacciare le quote societarie all investimento sul mercato ? non penso che sia così fesso Bee.. comunque per chi dice che 100 milioni son troppi per questo mercato io vi dico che sono pochissimi... 

Komdogbia o come si scrive che è dell Doyen tra l'altro va preso ASSOLUTAMENTE per ripartire..


----------



## Jack14 (30 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non so esattamente come funzioni .. posso slacciare le quote societarie all investimento sul mercato ? non penso che sia così fesso Bee.. comunque per chi dice che 100 milioni son troppi per questo mercato io vi dico che sono pochissimi...
> 
> Komdogbia o come si scrive che è dell Doyen tra l'altro va preso ASSOLUTAMENTE per ripartire..



Dovendo rifare tutta la squadra sono pochissimi si...


----------



## Dapone (30 Aprile 2015)

Alla faccia del low profile. Ci mancava che si fosse presentato ad Arcore in sella ad un elefante.


----------



## Theochedeo (30 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non so esattamente come funzioni .. posso slacciare le quote societarie all investimento sul mercato ? non penso che sia così fesso Bee.. comunque per chi dice che 100 milioni son troppi per questo mercato io vi dico che sono pochissimi...
> 
> Komdogbia o come si scrive che è dell Doyen tra l'altro va preso ASSOLUTAMENTE per ripartire..



Pure Gabigol Barbosa (un predestinato) è della Doyen... E non ho ben capito la situazione di Felipe Anderson...


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> Alla faccia del low profile. Ci mancava che si fosse presentato ad Arcore in sella ad un elefante.



cantanto " Badabum badum Cha cha "


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ultime news:
> *Incontro in corso tra i vertici della Fininvest e Berlusconi.*



Probabile che non stiano parlando SOLO di Milan... nei giorni scorsi lo squalo australiano ha annusato la preda....


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fedele Confalonieri è arrivato ad Arcore.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee si è recato presso lo studio legale Gianni Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners per poi ritornare in Hotel. Si preparano i documenti da firmare?*





ralf ha scritto:


> *Ad Arcore sono anche presenti Alessandro Franzosi e Pasquale Cannatelli*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'incontro Mr Bee-Berlusconi slitta a questa sera.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche Sportmediaset afferma che l'incontro decisivo arriverà in serata: ad Arcore è presente tutto lo stato maggiore Fininvest. Annunci solo a borse chiuse.*






Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gli orari delle borse interessate sono questi: Italia, Milano dalle 09,00 alle 17,30. Cina, Hong Kong dalle 10,00 (04,00 ora italiana) alle 16,00 (10,00 ora italiana). Quindi l'annuncio dovrà avvenire quando entrambe le borse saranno chiuse. Nella giornata di oggi dalle 17:30 fino alle 4:00 ore italiane.*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Incontro in corso tra i vertici della Fininvest e Berlusconi.*





ralf ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani su Twitter: Indiscrezione da Arcore, ma non confermata. Alle 18 potrebbe essere annunciata la cessione del 51% del Milan. Stiamo a vedere*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Alciato: "Quello che stupisce di Bee è il low profile. Posta troppe foto sui social? E' comunque un 41 enne. Non è vero che a Silvio questo non piaccia, lui ha fatto dell'apparire un suo punto di forza. Bee vuole raggiungere il suo scopo con un low profile".*



.


----------



## Efferosso (30 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non so esattamente come funzioni .. posso slacciare le quote societarie all investimento sul mercato ? non penso che sia così fesso Bee.. comunque per chi dice che 100 milioni son troppi per questo mercato io vi dico che sono pochissimi...
> 
> Komdogbia o come si scrive che è dell Doyen tra l'altro va preso ASSOLUTAMENTE per ripartire..



Dipende dagli accordi che Bee ha con:

- Banche
- Berlusconi

Ma non c'è nessun ostacolo in tal senso.

Può mettere anche un miliardo già ora, se vuole.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Dipende dagli accordi che Bee ha con:
> 
> - Banche
> - Berlusconi
> ...



A stare schisci se vuole da subito tornare in champions servono almeno 150 milioni e il non rinnovo di 3/4 della rosa


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2015)

*Peppe Di Stefano:"Attenzione perchè non è certo che Berlusconi venda per forza. Potrebbe anche decidere di far saltare tutto e di dire'Ok, resto io. Ho rifutato tutte le offerte'. E' un'ipotesi difficile che possa accadere. Molto difficile. Ma potrebbe starci. Anche il destino di Inzaghi sembrava segnato, ma è ancora sulla panchina del Milan". *


----------



## Snake (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Attenzione perchè non è certo che Berlusconi venda per forza. Potrebbe anche decidere di far saltare tutto e di dire'Ok, resto io. Ho rifutato tutte le offerte'. E' un'ipotesi difficile che possa accadere. Molto difficile. Ma potrebbe starci. Anche il destino di Inzaghi sembrava segnato, ma è ancora sulla panchina del Milan". *


----------



## Black (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Attenzione perchè non è certo che Berlusconi venda per forza. Potrebbe anche decidere di far saltare tutto e di dire'Ok, resto io. Ho rifutato tutte le offerte'. E' un'ipotesi difficile che possa accadere. Molto difficile. Ma potrebbe starci. Anche il destino di Inzaghi sembrava segnato, ma è ancora sulla panchina del Milan". *



noooooo! questo è il vero incubo del 99% dei tifosi rossoneri in questo momento. Spero che veramente questa sera si chiuda questa storia!
non mi torna molto la quota del 51% ma per quello che sappiamo potrebbe anche non essere vera questa quota, oppure potrebbe aumentare in seguito


----------



## nimloth (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Attenzione perchè non è certo che Berlusconi venda per forza. Potrebbe anche decidere di far saltare tutto e di dire'Ok, resto io. Ho rifutato tutte le offerte'. E' un'ipotesi difficile che possa accadere. Molto difficile. Ma potrebbe starci. Anche il destino di Inzaghi sembrava segnato, ma è ancora sulla panchina del Milan". *



si ma se decide di rimanere, deve tornare a spendere... e tanto.
non è accettabile restare in questa situazione !


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Attenzione perchè non è certo che Berlusconi venda per forza. Potrebbe anche decidere di far saltare tutto e di dire'Ok, resto io. Ho rifutato tutte le offerte'. E' un'ipotesi difficile che possa accadere. Molto difficile. Ma potrebbe starci. Anche il destino di Inzaghi sembrava segnato, ma è ancora sulla panchina del Milan". *



*L'elicottero di Berlusconi all'interno di Villa San Martino si è appena alzato.*


----------



## alcyppa (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Attenzione perchè non è certo che Berlusconi venda per forza. Potrebbe anche decidere di far saltare tutto e di dire'Ok, resto io. Ho rifutato tutte le offerte'. E' un'ipotesi difficile che possa accadere. Molto difficile. Ma potrebbe starci. Anche il destino di Inzaghi sembrava segnato, ma è ancora sulla panchina del Milan". *



Sarebbe grossetta questa volta.
L'ipotesi più probabile è che si voglia far passare per davvero sofferta la vendita del Milan.
O almeno diciamo che oggi voglio illudermi in questo modo.


----------



## The P (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Attenzione perchè non è certo che Berlusconi venda per forza. Potrebbe anche decidere di far saltare tutto e di dire'Ok, resto io. Ho rifutato tutte le offerte'. E' un'ipotesi difficile che possa accadere. Molto difficile. Ma potrebbe starci. Anche il destino di Inzaghi sembrava segnato, ma è ancora sulla panchina del Milan". *



E mentre dice questo Peppe Di Stefano gode come un ermellino, approfitta della sua credibilità per far tremare i tifosi rossoneri. Che squadra tifa? Inter?


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Attenzione perchè non è certo che Berlusconi venda per forza. Potrebbe anche decidere di far saltare tutto e di dire'Ok, resto io. Ho rifutato tutte le offerte'. E' un'ipotesi difficile che possa accadere. Molto difficile. Ma potrebbe starci. Anche il destino di Inzaghi sembrava segnato, ma è ancora sulla panchina del Milan". *



Se finisce in questa maniera questa volta con me hanno chiuso fino a quando ci saranno loro perchè sono arrivata a un punto dove non ne posso veramente più.


----------



## de sica (30 Aprile 2015)

AHahahahhaha lo sapevo io


----------



## Brain84 (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Attenzione perchè non è certo che Berlusconi venda per forza. Potrebbe anche decidere di far saltare tutto e di dire'Ok, resto io. Ho rifutato tutte le offerte'. E' un'ipotesi difficile che possa accadere. Molto difficile. Ma potrebbe starci. Anche il destino di Inzaghi sembrava segnato, ma è ancora sulla panchina del Milan". *



Ipotesi impossibile


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Impossibile dai


----------



## Black (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'elicottero di Berlusconi all'interno di Villa San Martino si è appena alzato.*



spero stia andando da Bee.... non facciamo scherzi eh


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'elicottero di Berlusconi all'interno di Villa San Martino si è appena alzato.*



*Mr Bee in questo momento è uscito a piedi per una probabile passeggiata nei paraggi.*


----------



## gianluca1193 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'elicottero di Berlusconi all'interno di Villa San Martino si è appena alzato.*



Oh ma 'ndo vai?


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'elicottero di Berlusconi all'interno di Villa San Martino si è appena alzato.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee in questo momento è uscito a piedi per una probabile passeggiata nei paraggi.*



mamma mia quanto la fan palloccolosa. Se la tiran di meno le ragazze al primo appuntamento


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Attenzione perchè non è certo che Berlusconi venda per forza. Potrebbe anche decidere di far saltare tutto e di dire'Ok, resto io. Ho rifutato tutte le offerte'. E' un'ipotesi difficile che possa accadere. Molto difficile. Ma potrebbe starci. Anche il destino di Inzaghi sembrava segnato, ma è ancora sulla panchina del Milan". *





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'elicottero di Berlusconi all'interno di Villa San Martino si è appena alzato.*



Sta già scappando ad Antigua,dai che è fatta   

P.S. Se Bee fa fuori Galliani.......


----------



## alcyppa (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'elicottero di Berlusconi all'interno di Villa San Martino si è appena alzato.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee in questo momento è uscito a piedi per una probabile passeggiata nei paraggi.*



Che è, se ne van tutti via fischiettando?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'elicottero di Berlusconi all'interno di Villa San Martino si è appena alzato.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee in questo momento è uscito a piedi per una probabile passeggiata nei paraggi.*



*Bee è tornato nel bar della hall dell'albergo. La tensione sale, tutti i suoi spostamenti sono costantemente monitorati. Intanto secondo le ultime, la sede dell'incontro decisivo sarebbe cambiata e per ora è avvolta dal mistero.*


----------



## gianluca1193 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bee è tornato nel bar della hall dell'albergo. La tensione sale, tutti i suoi spostamenti sono costantemente monitorati. *



La sede dell'incontro, secondo le ultime indiscrezioni, non dovrebbe essere più ad Arcore.


----------



## Gekyn (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bee è tornato nel bar della hall dell'albergo. La tensione sale, tutti i suoi spostamenti sono costantemente monitorati. Intanto secondo le ultime, la sede dell'incontro sarebbe cambiata e per ora è avvolta dal mistero.*



Che ansia....


----------



## Efferosso (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Attenzione perchè non è certo che Berlusconi venda per forza. Potrebbe anche decidere di far saltare tutto e di dire'Ok, resto io. Ho rifutato tutte le offerte'. E' un'ipotesi difficile che possa accadere. Molto difficile. Ma potrebbe starci. Anche il destino di Inzaghi sembrava segnato, ma è ancora sulla panchina del Milan". *



Ci lascia giù giusto quei 21 milioni di beneficio fiscale e si tiene un giocattolo che ne perde una settantina all'anno di media, oltre a stringergli il cappio al collo da un punto di vista mediatico. 

Affarone.

Meno male che c'è Peppe.

Se la cosa per assurdo dovesse saltare (ma non credo, visto il bilancio milan), è solo per un ripensamento del compratore all'ultimo minuto. Non certo per mancanza della volontà di vendere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'elicottero di Berlusconi all'interno di Villa San Martino si è appena alzato.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee in questo momento è uscito a piedi per una probabile passeggiata nei paraggi.*






Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bee è tornato nel bar della hall dell'albergo. La tensione sale, tutti i suoi spostamenti sono costantemente monitorati. Intanto secondo le ultime, la sede dell'incontro sarebbe cambiata e per ora è avvolta dal mistero.*



*Cambio di programma: in un primo momento l'incontro era previsto ad Arcore ma la sede sembra cambiata.*


----------



## de sica (30 Aprile 2015)

Per me si sta per materializzare il più grande dei teatrini Berlusconiani.. stay tuned


----------



## Black1897 (30 Aprile 2015)

da Tifoso Juventino, mi auguro che questa cessione sia un toccasana per voi e che torniate a risplendere dei fasti di un tempo.
Non ve lo meritate quello che state subendo...siete una società gloriosa e rispettosa, di altissimo spessore (a differenza dei vostri cugini)...anche noi ci siamo passati 4 anni fa e so bene cosa significa essere in questo stato con una società allo sbaraglio una squadra di gente che in campo non sa cosa fare...ma ricordatevi che più affondo si va, più dolce sarà il sapore della vittoria quando verrà riassaporata..e il Milan è un Club vincente esattamente come noi..è nel nostro DNA quello di tendere sportivamente ai migliori successi sportivi.

Il Movimento calcistico Italiano ha bisogno di un Milan competitivo ora più che mai e mi auguro che il vostro probabile nuovo presidente guidi il club con passione competenza e soldi.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Cambio di programma: in un primo momento l'incontro era previsto ad Arcore ma la sede sembra cambiata.*



Si sono allontanati 121 volte. Ma quante ore servono per spiegarsi ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Cambio di programma: in un primo momento l'incontro era previsto ad Arcore ma la sede sembra cambiata.*



Per me stanno andando sul luogo della conferenza stampa e ci sarà anche Ilvio (partito in elicottero).
Eiaculo.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Aprile 2015)

Dico la mia, da persona che (volutamente) si è informata poco e solo tramite il meritevole lavoro svolto dallo staff del forum: secondo me mister Bee difficilmente acquisirà una quota di maggioranza, la trattativa mi sembra sia stata troppo veloce.

Mi pare che nel breve periodo cambierà poco, almeno sotto l'aspetto del management, probabilmente sarà un processo lungo, che durerà mesi.

Quindi, nel breve, non mi aspetterei nulla di rivoluzionario.

Ovviamente spero di essere smentito, per quanto mister Bee non mi convinca troppo.


----------



## de sica (30 Aprile 2015)

Voci dicono che Berlusconi sia rimasto ad Arcore


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Voci dicono che Berlusconi sia rimasto ad Arcore



Dici che ha mandato una controfigura in aria con l'elicottero per spostare l'attenzione tipo come farebbe Lupin ?


----------



## Iblahimovic (30 Aprile 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Per me stanno andando sul luogo della conferenza stampa e ci sarà anche Ilvio (partito in elicottero).
> Eiaculo.



è molto probabile. Ormai ci manca solo l'ufficialità e la conferenza stampa di addio si SB


----------



## de sica (30 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dici che ha mandato una controfigura in aria con l'elicottero per spostare l'attenzione tipo come farebbe Lupin ?



Oppure farà prendere Bee con l'elicottero con la cavalcata delle valchirie in sottofondo


----------



## zamp2010 (30 Aprile 2015)

ciao a tutti, ho appena registrato sul forum. Leggo le discussione da tanto tempo.

Secondo me, se la Doyen e dietro Bee, portano le giocatori top dalla Doyen Falcao, Kondogbia, e Anderson (?).
Ecco perche Nelios e stato presente ieri. Tanto per comminciare con il 51%......


----------



## ralf (30 Aprile 2015)

Intanto oggi la Fifa ha bandito la Doyen Sports,per dirvi solo in che mani stiamo finendo...


----------



## Frikez (30 Aprile 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Oppure farà prendere Bee con l'elicottero con la cavalcata delle valchirie in sottofondo



I caschi


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Aprile 2015)

*Gazzetta: Berlusconi è ancora presente ad Arcore, con lui c'è da questa mattina la figlia Barbara. E' in corso adesso un incontro (sempre ad Arcore) tra i rappresentanti di Mediaset e Fininvest*


----------



## TheZio (30 Aprile 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Per me si sta per materializzare il più grande dei teatrini Berlusconiani.. stay tuned



No no dai..
domani voglio il titolo della gazza: "Un Milan Beestiale"
E poi voglio il ritorno dello sponsor BWin così da poter mettere sulle magliette BeeWin!


----------



## markjordan (30 Aprile 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Oppure farà prendere Bee con l'elicottero con la cavalcata delle valchirie in sottofondo



o i cinesi 
sai che sorpresa


----------



## de sica (30 Aprile 2015)

A questo punto credo che la conferenza stampa venga o annullata o rinviata a domani!


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Non c'entra nulla ma hanno appena annunciato che Gundoghan ( non ho idea come si scriva ) ha dichiarato ufficialmente di non voler rinnovare ...

BEE te prego facci sognare


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Berlusconi è ancora presente ad Arcore, con lui c'è da questa mattina la figlia Barbara. E' in corso adesso un incontro (sempre ad Arcore) tra i rappresentanti di Mediaset e Fininvest*





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non c'entra nulla ma hanno appena annunciato che Gundoghan ( non ho idea come si scriva ) ha dichiarato ufficialmente di non voler rinnovare ...
> 
> BEE te prego facci sognare



C'è già il topic.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Aprile 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> I caschi


Mr. Bee è _all in _ cit. 




Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Berlusconi è ancora presente ad Arcore, con lui c'è da questa mattina la figlia Barbara. E' in corso adesso un incontro (sempre ad Arcore) tra i rappresentanti di Mediaset e Fininvest*


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2015)

Serafini: "Mi risulta che sia stato raggiunto un accordo di massima con i cinesi e quindi che siano in vantaggio. Spero comunque che Berlusconi accetti il progetto più serio non guardando solo ai soldi" 


Cosa sta succedendo veramente?


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2015)

*I dirigenti della Fininvest lasciano Arcore.*


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Aprile 2015)

*Gazzetta: Bee potrebbe arrivare per le 19*


----------



## valsugana (30 Aprile 2015)

ciao!!!!!!!! Spero che si faccia questo benedetto annuncio il prima possibile.........


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Dai Raga ci siamo ci siamoooo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Aprile 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Bee potrebbe arrivare per le 19*


Non esulterò fin quando non vedrò l'ufficialità. Già mi ci vedo Milan Channel che ringrazia il presidente che ha deciso di tenere il Milan.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Bee potrebbe arrivare per le 19*



.


----------



## koti (30 Aprile 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Serafini: "Mi risulta che sia stato raggiunto un accordo di massima con i cinesi e quindi che siano in vantaggio. Spero comunque che Berlusconi accetti il progetto più serio non guardando solo ai soldi"
> 
> 
> Cosa sta succedendo veramente?


Non credo proprio che i cinesi siano in vantaggio. Ormai si ha la sensazione che con Bee sia veramente fatta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2015)

Ultime news:



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I dirigenti della Fininvest lasciano Arcore.*





Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Bee potrebbe arrivare per le 19*


----------



## Giangy (30 Aprile 2015)

Speriamo in serata di avere l'annuncio ufficiale positivo


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2015)

*Ultime news da Sky:

Mr Bee, un pò nervoso, aspetta la risposta di Berlusconi in albergo. Il broker era pronto a recarsi ad Arcore, ma Berlusconi sta prendendo tempo. *


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Sky:
> 
> Mr Bee, un pò nervoso, aspetta la risposta di Berlusconi in albergo. Il broker era pronto a recarsi ad Arcore, ma Berlusconi sta prendendo tempo. *



Non c'e la faccio più!.


----------



## Theochedeo (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Sky:
> 
> Mr Bee, un pò nervoso, aspetta la risposta di Berlusconi in albergo. Il broker era pronto a recarsi ad Arcore, ma Berlusconi sta prendendo tempo. *



Ma perchè devono farci dannare così? Quelli di sky sono proprio sadici.


----------



## Snake (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Sky:
> 
> Mr Bee, un pò nervoso, aspetta la risposta di Berlusconi in albergo. Il broker era pronto a recarsi ad Arcore, ma Berlusconi sta prendendo tempo. *



sto sentendo una grandissima puzza


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Sky:
> 
> Mr Bee, un pò nervoso, aspetta la risposta di Berlusconi in albergo. Il broker era pronto a recarsi ad Arcore, ma Berlusconi sta prendendo tempo. *



Eccola la che ci fa fare la solita figura ...., certo che farlo venire in Italia di qui e di la e poi dire "tengo il Milan" per me è vergognoso.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Aprile 2015)

Non vende ragazzi, si sa come andrà a finire. Il solito teatrino.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Aprile 2015)

admin ha scritto:


> *ultime news da sky:
> 
> Mr bee, un pò nervoso, aspetta la risposta di berlusconi in albergo. Il broker era pronto a recarsi ad arcore, ma berlusconi sta prendendo tempo. *


----------



## mandraghe (30 Aprile 2015)

Secondo me sta maturando la più grande trollata del secolo...

Per rimembrare e non forgettare di cosa è capace Silvio:




Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## franck3211 (30 Aprile 2015)

se così fosse sarebbe assurdo, tanto verrà fischiato e contestato a vita.


----------



## Snake (30 Aprile 2015)

vi dirò la verità, io non ho molti dubbi sul fatto che venda, mettiamoci pure le ultime contestazioni, ma chi glielo fa fare. Stando alle ultime lo scenario di un Kaka bis prende leggermente quota, del tipo il solito teatrino rifiuto l'offerta e resto al comando, per poi vendere fra due mesi ai cinesi.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Sky:
> 
> Mr Bee, un pò nervoso, aspetta la risposta di Berlusconi in albergo. Il broker era pronto a recarsi ad Arcore, ma Berlusconi sta prendendo tempo. *



Non facciamo scherzi.


----------



## aleslash (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Sky:
> 
> Mr Bee, un pò nervoso, aspetta la risposta di Berlusconi in albergo. Il broker era pronto a recarsi ad Arcore, ma Berlusconi sta prendendo tempo. *


Se sta prendendo tempo è per l'offerta dei cinesi, a vendere vende sicuro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Sky:
> 
> Mr Bee, un pò nervoso, aspetta la risposta di Berlusconi in albergo. Il broker era pronto a recarsi ad Arcore, ma Berlusconi sta prendendo tempo. *


Dai dai, Suma in eiaculatio, titoloni su MC e un grazie presidente grande quanto Casa Milan


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> vi dirò la verità, io non ho molti dubbi sul fatto che venda, mettiamoci pure le ultime contestazioni, ma chi glielo fa fare. Stando alle ultime lo scenario di un Kaka bis prende leggermente quota, del tipo il solito teatrino rifiuto l'offerta e resto al comando, per poi vendere fra due mesi ai cinesi.



Non capisco cosa guadagnerebbe sia lui che i cinesi (che starebbero aspettando con le mani in mano).


----------



## Snake (30 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa guadagnerebbe sia lui che i cinesi (che starebbero aspettando con le mani in mano).



non hai a che fare con una mente normale


----------



## mandraghe (30 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Fedeshi (30 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> vi dirò la verità, io non ho molti dubbi sul fatto che venda, mettiamoci pure le ultime contestazioni, ma chi glielo fa fare. Stando alle ultime lo scenario di un Kaka bis prende leggermente quota, del tipo il solito teatrino rifiuto l'offerta e resto al comando, per poi vendere fra due mesi ai cinesi.



Te ci scherzi,ma potrebbe essere benissimo così.


----------



## Giangy (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Sky:
> 
> Mr Bee, un pò nervoso, aspetta la risposta di Berlusconi in albergo. Il broker era pronto a recarsi ad Arcore, ma Berlusconi sta prendendo tempo. *



Dire non vendo, sarebbe da pazzi


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Sky:
> 
> Mr Bee, un pò nervoso, aspetta la risposta di Berlusconi in albergo. Il broker era pronto a recarsi ad Arcore, ma Berlusconi sta prendendo tempo. *



*Quotate le news*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Sky:
> 
> Mr Bee, un pò nervoso, aspetta la risposta di Berlusconi in albergo. Il broker era pronto a recarsi ad Arcore, ma Berlusconi sta prendendo tempo. *



Calma e gesso. E' un affare da un miliardo, vanno limati tutti i dettagli e non sottovalutato nulla. Mica si va a fare la spesa per un pic nic.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Sky:
> 
> Mr Bee, un pò nervoso, aspetta la risposta di Berlusconi in albergo. Il broker era pronto a recarsi ad Arcore, ma Berlusconi sta prendendo tempo. *



Io ho paura.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2015)

*Nicolò Schira: Mr Bee chiuso nella sua suite. Ancora nessuna risposta da Berlusconi.*


----------



## malos (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira: Mr Bee chiuso nella sua suite. Ancora nessuna risposta da Berlusconi.*



Li chiudiamo tutti in albergo, Bee, Maxi Lopez


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira: Mr Bee chiuso nella sua suite. Ancora nessuna risposta da Berlusconi.*



Questo è il Berlusconi d'oggi ragazzi, rendiamoci conto. Un altro si sarebbe alzato e se ne sarebbe andato, e avrebbe mandato a quel paese tutti gli affari, non è possibile trattare con certe menti malate anziani, che ormai sono da casa di riposo


----------



## mandraghe (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Sky:
> 
> Mr Bee, un pò nervoso, aspetta la risposta di Berlusconi in albergo. Il broker era pronto a recarsi ad Arcore, ma Berlusconi sta prendendo tempo. *



Se non erro il 30 aprile scade il contratto preliminare tra Bee e Berlusconi, quindi qualcosa di concreto si dovrebbe comunque sapere.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira: Mr Bee chiuso nella sua suite. Ancora nessuna risposta da Berlusconi.*





malos ha scritto:


> Li chiudiamo tutti in albergo, Bee, Maxi Lopez



A.C. Milan : il club con più prigionieri in albergo al mondo.


----------



## robs91 (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Sky:
> 
> Mr Bee, un pò nervoso, aspetta la risposta di Berlusconi in albergo. Il broker era pronto a recarsi ad Arcore, ma Berlusconi sta prendendo tempo. *



E' per caso arrivata la telefonatina di Galliani che ha convinto il presidente a fare l'ennesimo sacrificio?


----------



## Djici (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira: Mr Bee chiuso nella sua suite. Ancora nessuna risposta da Berlusconi.*


Forza presidente. Non mollare. Siamo con te.



Volevo aprire un topic troll dove si chiedeva a Berlusconi di non cedere ma penso che avrei rischiato il Ban a vita


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Sky:
> 
> Mr Bee, un pò nervoso, aspetta la risposta di Berlusconi in albergo. Il broker era pronto a recarsi ad Arcore, ma Berlusconi sta prendendo tempo. *





Admin ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira: Mr Bee chiuso nella sua suite. Ancora nessuna risposta da Berlusconi.*



Comunque se i dirigenti Fininvest hanno lasciato Arcore stasera non ci sarà nessuna firma, ma possono ugualmente concludere l'accordo rimandando a domani gli autografi. Bee ha prenotato fino al 2 maggio.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2015)

*Peppe Di Stefano: le parti stanno parlando. Mr Bee è fermo in albergo e sta aspettando la chiamata giusta per il dentro o fuori. Per il sì o no. Il 30, oggi, Aprile dovrebbe scadere il pre accordo, ma potrebbe anche essere stato prolungato. Non si sa. Saranno ore calde e decisive ma nulla è certo. Nemmeno l'incontro in programma in serata. *


----------



## Djici (30 Aprile 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Li chiudiamo tutti in albergo, Bee, Maxi Lopez



E si farà esattamente come con Tevez e Maxi...
Se ci va bene andiamo da Lee... se ci va male andiamo da quello chiuso in albergo.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: le parti stanno parlando. Mr Bee è fermo in albergo e sta aspettando la chiamata giusta per il dentro o fuori. Per il sì o no. Il 30, oggi, Aprile dovrebbe scadere il pre accordo, ma potrebbe anche essere stato prolungato. Non si sa. Saranno ore calde e decisive ma nulla è certo. Nemmeno l'incontro in programma in serata. *



Quindi se ne riparla domani. Più tempo passa più potrebbe dare di matto.


----------



## koti (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: le parti stanno parlando. Mr Bee è fermo in albergo e sta aspettando la chiamata giusta per il dentro o fuori. Per il sì o no. Il 30, oggi, Aprile dovrebbe scadere il pre accordo, ma potrebbe anche essere stato prolungato. Non si sa. Saranno ore calde e decisive ma nulla è certo. Nemmeno l'incontro in programma in serata. *


Magari rispedisce il broker in Thailandia e decide di puntare sulla cordata di Lee.
La scelta più terribile sarebbe il teatrino con la conseguente non vendita, sarebbe veramente un disastro immenso per noi tifosi.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> A.C. Milan : il club con più prigionieri in albergo al mondo.



Chiamate subito Icardi che renda becco Bee, almeno dall'Italia si porterà via qualcosa: le corna


----------



## mandraghe (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: le parti stanno parlando. Mr Bee è fermo in albergo e sta aspettando la chiamata giusta per il dentro o fuori. Per il sì o no. Il 30, oggi, Aprile dovrebbe scadere il pre accordo, ma potrebbe anche essere stato prolungato. Non si sa. Saranno ore calde e decisive ma nulla è certo. Nemmeno l'incontro in programma in serata. *



.


----------



## aleslash (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: le parti stanno parlando. Mr Bee è fermo in albergo e sta aspettando la chiamata giusta per il dentro o fuori. Per il sì o no. Il 30, oggi, Aprile dovrebbe scadere il pre accordo, ma potrebbe anche essere stato prolungato. Non si sa. Saranno ore calde e decisive ma nulla è certo. Nemmeno l'incontro in programma in serata. *



Non esiste nessun pre accordo


----------



## simoneco82 (30 Aprile 2015)

Deve vendere! Troppo clamore!


----------



## Djici (30 Aprile 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> da Tifoso Juventino, mi auguro che questa cessione sia un toccasana per voi e che torniate a risplendere dei fasti di un tempo.
> Non ve lo meritate quello che state subendo...siete una società gloriosa e rispettosa, di altissimo spessore (a differenza dei vostri cugini)...anche noi ci siamo passati 4 anni fa e so bene cosa significa essere in questo stato con una società allo sbaraglio una squadra di gente che in campo non sa cosa fare...ma ricordatevi che più affondo si va, più dolce sarà il sapore della vittoria quando verrà riassaporata..e il Milan è un Club vincente esattamente come noi..è nel nostro DNA quello di tendere sportivamente ai migliori successi sportivi.
> 
> Il Movimento calcistico Italiano ha bisogno di un Milan competitivo ora più che mai e mi auguro che il vostro probabile nuovo presidente guidi il club con passione competenza e soldi.



Sei molto piu sportivo di me... io starei impazzendo se la Juve fosse acquistata da arabi/cinesi 

O forse non ti stai rendendo conto che Galliani con i soldi dei cinesi ci portera a vincere le prossime 10 edizioni della champions


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2015)

*Enrico Cerruti: "Berlusconi in questo momento è combattutissimo. Basta una parola per fargli cambiare idea, ama il Milan e gli dispiace.
Non gli è molto piaciuto il modo di apparire di Bee"*


----------



## Isao (30 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Enrico Cerruti: "Berlusconi in questo momento è combattutissimo. Basta una parola per fargli cambiare idea, ama il Milan e gli dispiace.
> Non gli è molto piaciuto il modo di apparire di Bee"*


----------



## mandraghe (30 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Enrico Cerruti: "Berlusconi in questo momento è combattutissimo. Basta una parola per fargli cambiare idea, ama il Milan e gli dispiace.
> Non gli è molto piaciuto il modo di apparire di Bee"*




Ieri: Inzaghi esonerato e Milan venduto.

Oggi: Inzaghi dirige l'allenamento e....


----------



## Butcher (30 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Enrico Cerruti: "Berlusconi in questo momento è combattutissimo. Basta una parola per fargli cambiare idea, ama il Milan e gli dispiace.
> Non gli è molto piaciuto il modo di apparire di Bee"*



Non scherziamo proprio!


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Enrico Cerruti: "Berlusconi in questo momento è combattutissimo. Basta una parola per fargli cambiare idea, ama il Milan e gli dispiace.
> Non gli è molto piaciuto il modo di apparire di Bee"*



Decedo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Enrico Cerruti: "Berlusconi in questo momento è combattutissimo. Basta una parola per fargli cambiare idea, ama il Milan e gli dispiace.
> Non gli è molto piaciuto il modo di apparire di Bee"*



Non può non vendere è praticamente impossibile.

Se sta attendendo vuol dire solo una cosa...Lee/Pink/Zong,insomma...cinesi!


----------



## robs91 (30 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Enrico Cerruti: "Berlusconi in questo momento è combattutissimo. Basta una parola per fargli cambiare idea, ama il Milan e gli dispiace.
> Non gli è molto piaciuto il modo di apparire di Bee"*



Ma basta,vattene!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Aprile 2015)

Il problema è che manca l'ok di Zaccardo.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Enrico Cerruti: "Berlusconi in questo momento è combattutissimo. Basta una parola per fargli cambiare idea, ama il Milan e gli dispiace.
> Non gli è molto piaciuto il modo di apparire di Bee"*



L'unico da credere è Alciato.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: le parti stanno parlando. Mr Bee è fermo in albergo e sta aspettando la chiamata giusta per il dentro o fuori. Per il sì o no. Il 30, oggi, Aprile dovrebbe scadere il pre accordo, ma potrebbe anche essere stato prolungato. Non si sa. Saranno ore calde e decisive ma nulla è certo. Nemmeno l'incontro in programma in serata. *



*Il van nero di Mr Bee ha lasciato l'albergo senza il thailandese che aspetta ancora in hotel.*


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Enrico Cerruti: "Berlusconi in questo momento è combattutissimo. Basta una parola per fargli cambiare idea, ama il Milan e gli dispiace.
> Non gli è molto piaciuto il modo di apparire di Bee"*





Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Il problema è che manca l'ok di Zaccardo.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Enrico Cerruti: "Berlusconi in questo momento è combattutissimo. Basta una parola per fargli cambiare idea, ama il Milan e gli dispiace.
> Non gli è molto piaciuto il modo di apparire di Bee"*



Mesi e mesi di trattative per venire ora e cambiare idea?
Intanto prendiamo per i fondelli tifosi e mister Bee.. sarebbe vergognoso.


----------



## Serginho (30 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Enrico Cerruti: "Berlusconi in questo momento è combattutissimo. Basta una parola per fargli cambiare idea, ama il Milan e gli dispiace.
> Non gli è molto piaciuto il modo di apparire di Bee"*



Uno che ama il Milan non lo riduce così. Non ama proprio un bel niente


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Aprile 2015)

Questo ci sta trollando tutti quanti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Ho paura della TROLLATA del secolo


----------



## robs91 (30 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mesi e mesi di trattative per venire ora e cambiare idea?
> Intanto prendiamo per i fondelli tifosi e mister Bee.. sarebbe vergognoso.



Non sono nuovi a queste schifezze...


----------



## hiei87 (30 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Enrico Cerruti: "Berlusconi in questo momento è combattutissimo. Basta una parola per fargli cambiare idea, ama il Milan e gli dispiace.
> Non gli è molto piaciuto il modo di apparire di Bee"*


C'è aria di circata....


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il van nero di Mr Bee ha lasciato l'albergo senza il thailandese che aspetta ancora in hotel.*



.


----------



## Snake (30 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Enrico Cerruti: "Berlusconi in questo momento è combattutissimo. Basta una parola per fargli cambiare idea, ama il Milan e gli dispiace.
> Non gli è molto piaciuto il modo di apparire di Bee"*



sempre la stessa storia, non vende, ORA


----------



## mandraghe (30 Aprile 2015)

Prendetela con beneficio d'inventario.


----------



## Djici (30 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Enrico Cerruti: "Berlusconi in questo momento è combattutissimo. Basta una parola per fargli cambiare idea, ama il Milan e gli dispiace.
> Non gli è molto piaciuto il modo di apparire di Bee"*



_Se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno_ [cit.]


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

*Alciato: "E' stato fissato un incontro ad Arcore, ma per ora non c'è ancora stato. Mr. Bee è ancora all'intero dell'albergo, e il van nero è andato via. Con il passare delle ore è probabile uno spostamento dell'incontro a domani. Ad allungare i tempi c'è stata anche un'intervista che Berlusconi ha concesso ad una tv americana, tanto che ad Arcore hanno pranzato alle 16. Infine ci sono alcuni dettagli da limare nella trattativa".*


----------



## Milo (30 Aprile 2015)

Curva??? Dove siete???


----------



## gianluca1193 (30 Aprile 2015)

Sto implodendo.


----------



## Dany20 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "E' stato fissato un incontro ad Arcore, ma per ora non c'è ancora stato. Mr. Bee è ancora all'intero dell'albergo, e il van nero è andato via. Con il passare delle ore è probabile uno spostamento dell'incontro a domani. Ad allungare i tempi c'è stata anche un'intervista che Berlusconi ha concesso ad una tv americana, tanto che ad Arcore hanno pranzato alle 16. Infine ci sono inoltre alcuni dettagli da limare nella trattativa".*


Speriamo non salti se no casca il mondo.


----------



## Victorss (30 Aprile 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Speriamo non salti se no casca il mondo.



Questi vogliono farci crepare male..daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## TopSecret (30 Aprile 2015)

.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2015)

*Di Stefano: questa sera NON dovrebbe esserci l'incontro tra Berlusconi e Mr Bee. La trattativa dovrebbe essere ripresa domani. Mr Bee lascerà Milano il 2 Maggio. *


----------



## walter 22 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "E' stato fissato un incontro ad Arcore, ma per ora non c'è ancora stato. Mr. Bee è ancora all'intero dell'albergo, e il van nero è andato via. Con il passare delle ore è probabile uno spostamento dell'incontro a domani. Ad allungare i tempi c'è stata anche un'intervista che Berlusconi ha concesso ad una tv americana, tanto che ad Arcore hanno pranzato alle 16. Infine ci sono inoltre alcuni dettagli da limare nella trattativa".*



Se non vende a Bee venderà dopo un po di tempo a qualcun'altro al nano del Milan non frega niente lui pensa soltanto alla sua immagine


----------



## aleslash (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "E' stato fissato un incontro ad Arcore, ma per ora non c'è ancora stato. Mr. Bee è ancora all'intero dell'albergo, e il van nero è andato via. Con il passare delle ore è probabile uno spostamento dell'incontro a domani. Ad allungare i tempi c'è stata anche un'intervista che Berlusconi ha concesso ad una tv americana, tanto che ad Arcore hanno pranzato alle 16. Infine ci sono alcuni dettagli da limare nella trattativa".*



Sempre più convinto che non venda a Bee


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2015)

.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "E' stato fissato un incontro ad Arcore, ma per ora non c'è ancora stato. Mr. Bee è ancora all'intero dell'albergo, e il van nero è andato via. Con il passare delle ore è probabile uno spostamento dell'incontro a domani. Ad allungare i tempi c'è stata anche un'intervista che Berlusconi ha concesso ad una tv americana, tanto che ad Arcore hanno pranzato alle 16. Infine ci sono inoltre alcuni dettagli da limare nella trattativa".*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: questa sera NON dovrebbe esserci l'incontro tra Berlusconi e Mr Bee. La trattativa dovrebbe essere ripresa domani. Mr Bee lascerà Milano il 2 Maggio. *



Ok, buonanotte... si fa per dire. Ci sentiamo domani per un'altra giornata di passione.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2015)

Si continua QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/saltato-i...to-al-1-maggio-2015-a-vt27732.html#post683103


----------

